# George Zimmerman arrested in Florida



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

*George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*



*Published: Saturday, January 10, 2015 at 7:10 a.m.*

*Last Modified: Saturday, January 10, 2015 at 7:10 a.m.*

SANFORD, Fla. (AP) — Florida authorities say George Zimmerman has been arrested on an aggravated assault charge.

The Seminole County Sheriff's Office says the 31-year-old Zimmerman was arrested in Lake Mary about 10 p.m. Friday and is being held at the John E. Polk Correctional Facility. The facility's website says Zimmerman is scheduled for a court appearance at 9 a.m. Saturday.

No further details were released. A message seeking further information was left Saturday morning by The Associated Press with Seminole County Sheriff officials.


So far, this is all I've found.


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

I was just getting ready to post 8t. Hope they throw away the key.



*
** Charged with Aggravated Assault with a Weapon*

Seminole County - John E. Polk Correctional Facility

George Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault with a weapon



*Held without Bail


*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jan 10, 2015)

Who?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....



Poor guy. 

Apparently "liberal media" forced him to assault someone last night.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

I wonder why he's being held without bail.

I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....



Zimmy is a victim of his own violent demented mind.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

I feel sorry for George Zimmerman.

An innocent man hounded by the media.    ......


----------



## mdk (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....



So much personal responsibility. Do you think the liberal media and the Lake Mary Police Department are in cahoots? I certainly don't. That being said, there isn't enough information on this incident to make an informed opinion one way or the other. I am sure more details of the case will emerge in the near future.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights

The NRA and Fox are right.......he is a true American hero


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

I still hope this jerk suffers from a sore neck from constantly looking over his shoulder, for the rest of his miserable life.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for George Zimmerman.
> 
> An innocent man hounded by the media.    ......



I hear the media planted a gun on him....the bastards


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 10, 2015)

Ole George is a character, ain't he.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for George Zimmerman.
> 
> An innocent man hounded by the media.    ......




He gets blamed for everything he does.

Its a travesty.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights
> The NRA and Fox are right.......he is a true American hero


Zimmerman is not a hero.

He is just an average man who did the right thing for himself and his community.     .....


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....
> ...


Anyone else any you might actually want to wait for the trial but Zimmerman - nope.  Not only is this not news but we already have at least one poster hoping that they 'throw away the key' without a trial or any back story whatsoever on what happened.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights
> ...




Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> 
> I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.




Because they know he's a psycho.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.


Zimmerman didn't "weasel" out of anything.

He had trial and the jury found him Not Guilty.   .....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights
> ...



How do you know?

Were you there last night? How do you know what he really did?

Or are you saying he should get a pass for "assault with a deadly weapon"?

Personally, I think he should get his day in court.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.
> ...



Wrong again. 

He hasn't even been arraigned yet.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.
> ...




If he's such a great guy, why is he always being arrested for assault?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are they gonna figure out they made the wrong decision on that murder trial.  This guy is a murdering psychopath on the loose, like OJ was for so long...


----------



## mdk (Jan 10, 2015)

Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Don't be so stupid. 

He was talking about Zimmerman's original arrest.   ......


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see, is the worthless thug Trayvon Martin still dead? Yup. All is good.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights
> ...



Bullshit

Zimmerman is a certified American hero demonstrating every day the value of our second amendment freedoms


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...



The ones that haven't figured that out yet will never figure it out. They prefer to ignore facts and let the fringe right make up their mind for them.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol


Omg, that guy is such a psycho..  So is anyone who would buy those moronic paint by numbers he creates.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
November 19, 2013 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.
January 9, 2015 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.

This is getting a bit old.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





WOW.....Suni calling someone stupid........The irony is so thick.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I think dementia has set in with Sunni.  He used to be more lucid.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 10, 2015)

Trayvon Martin is still dead.  Killed legally by a concerned citizen and neighborhood hero, George Zimmeran.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol



Last I heard, he has not used one cent to pay his legal fees.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trayvon Martin is still dead.  Killed legally by a concerned citizen and neighborhood hero, George Zimmeran.


Well yes, he did get away with it but legal?  That's a reach.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
> November 19, 2013 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.
> January 9, 2015 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.
> 
> This is getting a bit old.




One of these days someone will show him what Stand Your Ground looks like from the other side.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol
> ...


How could he pay his debts?  He has no money to live on, he's always looking for some stupid meal ticket woman.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trayvon Martin is still dead.  Killed legally by a concerned citizen and neighborhood hero, George Zimmeran.


Yes....those skittles were such a threat to the neighborhood


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
> ...


According to some, that's what that thug Trayvon was doing. Fail.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yeah, Trayvon was pretty threatening.  Walking while Black..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




And then he beats them up.

It will be interesting to see what he's accused of this time and how it plays out.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Oh it's the same scenario.  That's why he stays in Fla.  His violent urges are sanctioned there.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.


And another moron weighs in...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.
> ...



They're whining about Trayvon Martin so they don't have to admit that gz was arrested, yet again, for assault with a deadly weapon, last night.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.


Whatever else he has done or will do, he'll always get credit for that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Dozens of people get arrested all across the US for assault with a deadly weapon everyday and it's just local news.

But if George Zimmerman gets a ticket for jaywalking it's front page national news.   ......


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Since there's a bounty on him, he has a right to defend himself.  See what happens.  After all ALL of the prior complaints against him turned out to be phonied up.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Dozens of people get arrested all across the US for assault with a deadly weapon everyday and it's just local news.
> 
> But if George Zimmerman gets a ticket for jaywalking it's front page national news.   ......



You are right. Are you saying you don't understand why?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you shitting me?  Florida had the nerve, the unmitigated gall, to arrest _*Conservative Jesus?*_
*
*


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....
> ...



He'll probably wind up dead like other thugs. They eat their own you know

-Geaux


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...




The difference is that Jesus died. Come on George. Get with the program.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> The difference is that Jesus died. Come on George. Get with the program.


Not to get too far off topic, but in regards to your sig, the* "bagger nation"* isn't completely worthless, they can always serve as _*a good example, of a bad American.*_

_Gratuitous zone 2 compliance:_
_GZ, take your life and give this country a break!_


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> 
> I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.



Because he's being charged with a felony.  Bail is set by a judge at the First Appearance hearing.  This is routine in Florida.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that Jesus died. Come on George. Get with the program.
> ...



Fun to laugh at too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.


Looks like Zimmerman is the thug

He has been arrested more than Trayvon Martin ever was


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Zimmerman is the thug
> 
> He has been arrested more than Trayvon Martin ever was


We can thank Zimmerman for that. In fact there's probably at least another kid who is alive today because of it.


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

And he's out on $5000 bail this morning

George Zimmerman arrested on charges of aggravated assault with a weapon - wptv.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.
> ...



Of course, and he will continue to be arrested because liberals have him in the cross hairs.  They have noses firmly up his ass.   That's why as many times as he's been arrested on bogus charge after bogus charge, he's never been convicted.  For all we know St. Skittles has been arrested AND convicted more than Zimmerman but because juvenile records are sealed we don't know.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Zimmerman is the thug
> ...


As time moves on, we get more and more evidence of who the real thug in that confrontation was

Also more evidence on why certain people should not be trusted with a firearm


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





Sure, go all in for the child killer. It's not like anybody will think any less of you than they already do.


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



He's accused of throwing a bottle of wine at his girlfriend.

George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We already know who the real thug was, and he's dead. That case is closed, unless Holder's investigation comes up with something. LOL


----------



## theHawk (Jan 10, 2015)

The libs are still obsessing over Zimmerman. 

They won't be satisfied until he gets a proper lynching.  The Democrat Party, all about that "social justice"!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Tipsycatlover

So you're saying that last night's assault with a deadly weapon was "self defense". 

I realize that you are a doctor, a lawyer, a dog washer and a self admitted drunk but seriously, how do you know that? 

Oh and the "prior complaints" were not "phonied up". 

A list of George Zimmerman s past run-ins with the law Fox News
ALECexposed George Zimmerman s Criminal History Includes Alleged Violence and Temper Audio and New Documents PR Watch


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
> November 19, 2013 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.
> January 9, 2015 Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault.
> 
> *This is getting a bit old.*


Kind of like all those muslims killing innocent people, aye?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

He's the poor man's OJ.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The libs are still obsessing over Zimmerman.
> 
> They won't be satisfied until he gets a proper lynching.  The Democrat Party, all about that "social justice"!




I never said it had to be public.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The libs are still obsessing over Zimmerman.
> 
> They won't be satisfied until he gets a proper lynching.  The Democrat Party, all about that "social justice"!


He's so fucking fat, maybe he'll die of a heart attack and that would be okay too.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Or should I say he's the white wing nut's OJ.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> So you're saying that last night's assault with a deadly weapon was "self defense".


God,  glass bottles are now "deadly weapons"? You need to start a campaign against glass bottles. At least they are not protected by the Constitution.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.
> ...


Yeah, O.J. isn't guilty either.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Or should I say he's the white wing nut's OJ.


He's the progtard's whipping post.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Why do RWs think he should get a pass when he commits new crimes? 

Why shouldn't he be held accountable for his actions, and both he and his victim have their day in court?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.
> ...



Like OJ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Or should I say he's the white wing nut's OJ.
> ...



He's been completely out of the spotlight for how long now?

Now, until he put himself back in it...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Or should I say he's the white wing nut's OJ.




Both ruined their own lives. 

RWs can blame it on The Great Liberal Media Conspiracy but fact is, it is their own actions that put them where they are. 

RWs are such whiny little professional victims.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


He sees his ideology failing around the world and he haz a sad.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do RWs think he should get a pass when he commits new crimes?
> 
> Why shouldn't he be held accountable for his actions, and both he and his victim have their day in court?


He should answer for anything and everything he does wrong that can proven a crime in a court of law.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Or should I say he's the white wing nut's OJ.
> ...


Do you feel a connection with him in that regard?


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


And you got all wet when you heard about it, didn't you?

Ya... we know...


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Fat pig, murderer
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> ...


You into that whipping shit?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Dozens of people get arrested all across the US for assault with a deadly weapon everyday and it's just local news.
> 
> But if George Zimmerman gets a ticket for jaywalking it's front page national news.   ......



When did you arrive on Earth that you're clueless as to how the media treats celebrity?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do RWs think he should get a pass when he commits new crimes?
> 
> Why shouldn't he be held accountable for his actions, and both he and his victim have their day in court?


Who said anything about a pass? He's had his days in court and been convicted of nothing. We might go another round here, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do RWs think he should get a pass when he commits new crimes?
> 
> Why shouldn't he be held accountable for his actions, and both he and his victim have their day in court?


Who the fuck ever said he should get a pass for his actions?  If he ever does any stupid shit then he deserves to be thrown in jail, his prior incident has no bearing on that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I find it mildly amusing.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

So far, Zimmerman has never been convicted of anything.  He hasn't gotten a pass.   The media just can't fix it so he's convicted.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

Kill Zim! Shit, he's only a white Hispanic, and NO FUCKING GOOD

#RevengeForTrayvon.....Get rid of the white piece of fecal matter!

Sponsored by #WhatDoWeWantDeadCops......and anyone that kills a black THUG!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 10, 2015)

All these progs pretend to be outraged over cases like Zimmerman and Mike Brown.  But when guys like B.J. Clinton or Ted Kennedy rape women or even kill them....the silence is deafening.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Fat pig, murderer
> ...


No, I just see you getting beat up a lot by Libs.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I do too. I gave him the benefit of the doubt during his first trial. Now I'm starting to think that this is one stupid fucker with some anger issues.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Howey said:


> I was just getting ready to post 8t. Hope they throw away the key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until a court appearance, he will be held without bail, the is normal, for anyone arrested.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



YOU should talk, you CHILD ABUSER!



Sarah G said:


> Too bad the dog didn't flip that kid off his back on onto his ass.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


No, I see you liking to be abused.

Probably like to be spanked and tied to the bed too.

You're kinky.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> So far, Zimmerman has never been convicted of anything.  He hasn't gotten a pass.   The media just can't fix it so he's convicted.



The progressive shitstains don't care.  They want a lynching just like they got in NYC with the two cops.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

It was just a matter of time. How long before he kills someone else?

______________________________________________________

SANFORD, Fla. (AP) -- Florida authorities say George Zimmerman, whose acquittal of murdering an unarmed black teen sparked a national debate on race and self-defense laws, has been arrested on an aggravated assault charge.

The Seminole County Sheriff's Office says the 31-year-old Zimmerman was arrested in Lake Mary about 10 p.m. Friday and is being held at the John E. Polk Correctional Facility. The facility's website says Zimmerman is scheduled for a court appearance at 9 a.m. Saturday.

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/01/...maing-grid7|maing11|dl1|sec1_lnk3&pLid=596452


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > I was just getting ready to post 8t. Hope they throw away the key.
> ...


No, he's out on $5000 bail.

George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Zimmerman has never been convicted of anything.  He hasn't gotten a pass.   The media just can't fix it so he's convicted.
> ...


That murderer is dead.  This one still walks free.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Zimmerman has never been convicted of anything.  He hasn't gotten a pass.   The media just can't fix it so he's convicted.
> ...



Talking about the police lynching, has everyone noticed all these shitstains protesting police have disappeared when the MSM focused all activity to the French Muslim terrorist murders?.... Just a point in fact!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I'm sure whoever he assaulted this time is a thug too.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Just read that. Thanks!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Only can be a THUG if they are black...if white, it's a piece of white TRASH, get it straight!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I heard the indictments will be handed down and minute now, of course I have been hearing that about the indictments on Scott Walker to.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol
> ...


They're likely very popular on eBay.


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Assault with a deadly weapon?

No.



> AGGRAV ASSLT- DV- WEAPON


Seminole County - John E. Polk Correctional Facility


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
> ...


Ah...this is a thread about muslims now?


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Oh damn... sorry... I should have remembered that only you progs are allowed to deflect.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Sure.  That is the only money he has coming in though.  Nobody with any sense would hire him with all of his violent charges.  Who even wants to be around him other than these desperate women.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 10, 2015)

That's *2nd* Amendment genius.

Given that you are a liberal, no wonder you can't cite the Constitution properly.

By the way, where in that article does it say he 'killed' anyone? Did your liberal establishment teach you how to read?

No, I'm not defending what he did, but you did a worse job of portraying the incident by politicizing it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

I have only a couple people that I would consider MY HERO in 60 years. and it's not any of the people these idiots keep posting about. Just like Dr. Ben Carson is now some Conservative hero. We'll that's news to me


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Just a mere miss of the proper key when typing. No biggie.

But that doesn't change the fact that there was ample evidence, even before Zimmerman killed Martin, that he was someone who was in search of conflict. That's why he was carrying a gun on a neighborhood watch in the first place. He keeps finding trouble too. You'd think he'd try to keep a lower profile, but he keeps getting into altercations, doesn't he? How many times has he been arrested now? His wife divorced him. His girlfriend was afraid of him and called the cops on him. And he's been cited for speeding more than once, hasn't he? Sooner or later he's gonna shoot someone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, how fast the Wingnuts are abandoning poor George.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Zimmerman is truly an idiot – he has only himself to blame.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying that last night's assault with a deadly weapon was "self defense".
> ...



Google deaths caused by being hit with a wine bottle.

Next excuse?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)

Wasnt his "girlfriend" a lib activist trying to hit the lottery with a book deal who filed a false police report which magically went away......   and provide some links on the "hero" part......seems to be all over the net today that talking point.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's why he was casing the joint for future robbery volunteering to be security for that place.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

asterism said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




You're right.

The charge is "aggravated assault with a weapon".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 10, 2015)

Mustang said:


> Just a mere miss of the proper key when typing. No biggie.



Sorry, you can't cover stupid. If you knew proper grammar, you'd know there's a BIG difference between 1st and 2nd.



Mustang said:


> But that doesn't change the fact that there was ample evidence, even before Zimmerman killed Martin, that he was someone who was in search of conflict.



Oh? And what would this thread be doing perchance? Seeking conflict is what you're doing here. Judge not.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Oddly, I did:

deaths caused by wine bottle - Hledat Googlem

Wine bottles, rocks, bricks, corkscrews, exhaust pipes, sharpened sticks and the like need to be banned, being deadly weapons and all.

Deadly weapon, come on. That's funny. Lost another round here, huh?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 10, 2015)

Mustang said:


> His wife divorced him. His girlfriend was afraid of him and called the cops on him.



Both times they were found to have been trying to take advantage of his... notoriety. Who cares?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Wasnt his "girlfriend" a lib activist trying to hit the lottery with a book deal who filed a false police report which magically went away......   and provide some links on the "hero" part......seems to be all over the net today that talking point.......



If so, what was her crime? 

Plenty of links/posts here, including to his arrest record. 

George Zimmerman arrested in Florida US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

And yes, to the wing nuts, he's a hero. To normal people, not so much.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 10, 2015)

George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge - Yahoo News

Here's a big surprise.  "...Zimmerman was arrested for aggravated assault in Lake Mary about 10 p.m. Friday and is being held at the John E. Polk Correctional Facility."

Poor guy. Someone's picking on him again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Just a mere miss of the proper key when typing. No biggie.
> ...



You're really reaching, sonny boy.

Mustang didn't throw the wine bottle.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 10, 2015)

What part of the 1st Amendment are bigoted lo information left wingers whining about now?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > His wife divorced him. His girlfriend was afraid of him and called the cops on him.
> ...





I posted links to his arrest record in the previous thread on this. You might want read them. Alternatively, you could search for yourself. 

Or, you could just continue making it up as you go along..


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > His wife divorced him. His girlfriend was afraid of him and called the cops on him.
> ...



Poor little Georgie, everyone is just picking on him.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wasnt his "girlfriend" a lib activist trying to hit the lottery with a book deal who filed a false police report which magically went away......   and provide some links on the "hero" part......seems to be all over the net today that talking point.......
> ...


No he's not...... just some more lies,,,,,, its crime to file false police report......try to keep up.......


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Please regale them with your "deadly wine bottle". That was fun!


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Like you?


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Yeah, umm...he was arraigned this morning. The judge set bail. Some idiot teabagger bailed him out.


----------



## Marianne (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got one thing to say to Z-man


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Howey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You got a link on who bailed him out or are you just being your normal stupid self?


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Hah! No guns for Zimmy! And here's the street he lives on:

Lake Mary Police spokeswoman Officer Bianca Gillett said the fight happened at Zimmerman's* Valley Wood Way* residence in Lake Mary on Monday night, but nobody involved called the cops.

Actually, I guess he's living with mommy and daddy.

SCPA Parcel View 2420295NB00001890


*Property Record Card 
Parcel: 24-20-29-5NB-0000-1890 
Owner: ZIMMERMAN ROBERT J & GLADYS C 
Property Address: 1874 VALLEY WOOD WAY LAKE MARY, FL 32765 *


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

He was told to turn in his firearms and to not leave the county. You know, for a guy who is as pure as the driven snow, and unfairly hounded by the cops everywhere he goes, George just doesn't seem to be able to keep a low profile. Maybe if he stopped beating up his girlfriends.......?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Will Fox News have a telethon for one of their own?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

What leftist perverts really want is for Zimmy to be raped repeatedly by inmate negroes for defending himself against one.   This gives the reader a keen insight into exactly how disgusting the progs are beneath the veneer of "diversity" and "inclusiveness".


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> What leftist perverts really want is for Zimmy to be raped repeatedly by inmate negroes for defending himself against one.   This gives the reader a keen insight into exactly how disgusting the progs are beneath the veneer of "diversity" and "inclusiveness".



Actually, that would work for me......


----------



## Star (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > April 11, 2012 Zimmerman arrested for murder.
> ...




Probably won't happen, Zimmerman only targets women and children for assault and murder.
.


----------



## Howey (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > What leftist perverts really want is for Zimmy to be raped repeatedly by inmate negroes for defending himself against one.   This gives the reader a keen insight into exactly how disgusting the progs are beneath the veneer of "diversity" and "inclusiveness".
> ...



That's a little harsh. Life in prison is ok.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> He was told to turn in his firearms and to not leave the county. You know, for a guy who is as pure as the driven snow, and unfairly hounded by the cops everywhere he goes, George just doesn't seem to be able to keep a low profile. Maybe if he stopped beating up his girlfriends.......?



Oh was he ever convicted of beating up a girlfriend?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Gee...little Billy seems upset that someone he never met got arrested....


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > He was told to turn in his firearms and to not leave the county. You know, for a guy who is as pure as the driven snow, and unfairly hounded by the cops everywhere he goes, George just doesn't seem to be able to keep a low profile. Maybe if he stopped beating up his girlfriends.......?
> ...



Neither was OJ


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 10, 2015)

What a dumbass.

His trial is over and he was found not guilty. Thats our system and its over.

That said....what a moron. He had a brush with possible lifelong imprisonment and he was spared. A normal person would feel blessed and NEVER get in trouble again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was he standing his ground again?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Who?


the guy wou people spent 500+ pages of forum space last year beating your chests about. THAT GZ. Remember now TakeAStepBack ?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > He was told to turn in his firearms and to not leave the county. You know, for a guy who is as pure as the driven snow, and unfairly hounded by the cops everywhere he goes, George just doesn't seem to be able to keep a low profile. Maybe if he stopped beating up his girlfriends.......?
> ...



Of course you are right. Why Zimmerman is every bit as innocent as O.J Simpson.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lock this idiot up already.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

Bull, it is not my decision to make, but frankly, I think that you are walking a thin line on the edge of the Code of Conduct.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Lock this idiot up already.



I agree...throw him in a cell with Barry-Barack and Holder....see who comes out alive....

(my money is on Zimmy)


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> What a dumbass.
> 
> His trial is over and he was found not guilty. Thats our system and its over.
> 
> That said....what a moron. He had a brush with possible lifelong imprisonment and he was spared. A normal person would feel blessed and NEVER get in trouble again.



You would think he would be smarter than he is. I never thought of him as smart though.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bull, it is not my decision to make, but frankly, I think that you are walking a thin line on the edge of the Code of Conduct.



Uh huh.....show me where it says I can't reply to your perverse crap.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The Jews are determined to score a "win" by destroying George Zimmerman's life for daring to shoot one of their precious pet feral savages..



Are you for real or are you just dumb?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge - Yahoo News
> 
> Here's a big surprise.  "...Zimmerman was arrested for aggravated assault in Lake Mary about 10 p.m. Friday and is being held at the John E. Polk Correctional Facility."
> 
> Poor guy. Someone's picking on him again.



I suspect he can count on the Aryan gangs to protect him in jail.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bull, it is not my decision to make, but frankly, I think that you are walking a thin line on the edge of the Code of Conduct.
> ...



No problem, Bull. I'll put you on ignore, and you can post any disgusting insult to anyone you want.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The Jews are determined to score a "win" by destroying George Zimmerman's life for daring to shoot one of their precious pet feral savages..




He assaulted a Jew?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge - Yahoo News
> ...



Yeah, because Aryan's love Hispanics? What a stupid thing to post.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> I suspect he can count on the Aryan gangs to protect him in jail.



This ain't a television program boy....AB doesn't protect hispanics.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Zimmerman could end up like OJ in that he could find himself in front of a judge who throws the book at him and sends him to prison for as long as the law allows for whatever charge they can drag him into a courtroom over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 10, 2015)

I have zero opinion on George Zimmerman one way or the other.  I never formed a personal opinion on the Trayvon Martin case and don't think anybody who was not there is in a position to judge exactly what happened that night.  But Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers.

Since that time he has been stopped twice for speeding, and he was accused (by the girlfriend) of pointing a gun at a girlfriend and was accused of a road rage incident.  However the charges were dropped due to lack of evidence in the first case and no charges were ever filed in the second.

This time he is accused of throwing a wine bottle at a girlfriend in his home.  He denies that he did it.  The girl friend lives in another town.  It is a near certainty that charges will be dropped in this incident too due to lack of evidence.

What is getting old is the fact that George Zimmerman is being singled out far more than any other private citizen for public scrutiny of everything he does.  He may be guilty as any person can be of every allegation and innuendo.  I don't know.  Neither does anybody else other than the people actually involved.  But there is political hay to be made by accusing George Zimmerman--it's a way to get yourself attention in a big hurry.

And he is the best wag-the-dog diversion this Administration has found.  I wonder if something is cooking in Washington that they want media to not notice because it is focused on George Zimmerman?

*The 31-year-old Zimmerman was arrested in Lake Mary about 10 p.m. Friday and is being held at the John E. Polk Correctional Facility. Zimmerman, who was acquitted in 2013 of a second-degree murder charge for shooting unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, denies throwing the bottle at his girlfriend.*
*George Zimmerman arrested for aggravated assault - NY Daily News*

(And bail was set at $5,000.)


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge - Yahoo News
> ...


From the article: "Although the incident didn't involve a firearm, the judge ordered Zimmerman to surrender any weapons out of an abundance of caution." This kind of thing makes it pretty clear that authorities consider Zimmerman not someone who should have guns because he is so volatile and irresponsible.


----------



## Rusty Houser (Jan 10, 2015)

George should be given many get out of jail free cards for past patriotism. It is the chicken shits that should be incarcerated.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Not surprised at all.  The hero of gun nuts and right wing dumbasses goes down in flames....again.*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

"And he is the best wag-the-dog diversion this Administration has found. I wonder if something is cooking in Washington that they want media to not notice because it is focused on George Zimmerman?"

NOW we are getting to the bottom of it all! Obama is out to get George!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> 
> I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.



*Judge must think he is a flight risk.  He was stopped by cops in Texas last year, I believe.   With Zimmerman's history, it's not like this is his first run in with the law.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Like I said, the poor guy gets blamed for everything he does.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> From the article: "Although the incident didn't involve a firearm, the judge ordered Zimmerman to surrender any weapons out of an abundance of caution." This kind of thing makes it pretty clear that authorities consider Zimmerman not someone who should have guns because he is so volitile and irresponsible.



No, once again it shows some leftist clown on the bench doesn't believe the Second Amendment has any merit and intends to disarm a man who blacks openly want to murder.  No worries...sooner or later he will be and y'all can throw a rave about it.....But remember, all your "black friends" think shooting white cops is okay too....and if you should catch a glance out of the corner of your eye sometime on a street corner....just hand over your stuff.....your "white privilege" means you don't deserve it anyway.


----------



## Star (Jan 10, 2015)

They won't be satisfied until he gets a proper lynching.  The Democrat Party, all about that "social justice"![/QUOTE]
He's so fucking fat, maybe he'll die of a heart attack and that would be okay too.[/QUOTE]


Only if he's spotted selling loosies by NYC's finest(?).
.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> ...



Yep, he's on a first name basis with some jurisdictions.

A list of George Zimmerman s past run-ins with the law Fox News

ALECexposed George Zimmerman s Criminal History Includes Alleged Violence and Temper Audio and New Documents PR Watch


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > From the article: "Although the incident didn't involve a firearm, the judge ordered Zimmerman to surrender any weapons out of an abundance of caution." This kind of thing makes it pretty clear that authorities consider Zimmerman not someone who should have guns because he is so volitile and irresponsible.
> ...



No, not a judge. Think it through - he was arrested. That's law enforcement.
Arraigned this morning - that happens in a court room.
Got it?

So, you're saying that neither he nor his victim should have their day in court?

Any other crimes you think he should get away with?

And you said it was a Jew he assaulted. Where's that link?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

I was thinking that he could get Bill Cosby's attorney, but on second thought, that might not be a good fit.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?



*You must not do Facebook.  You could find several million teenage boys doing this and on Instagram, too.

Even so, if you believe in the 1st Amendment then you realize Martin had every right to do this....Or are you more like Islamic radicals in Paris in this respect?*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Rusty Houser said:


> George should be given many get out of jail free cards for past patriotism. It is the chicken shits that should be incarcerated.



Does that include the person he's accused of assaulting? 

No judge or jury ... Just put that person in jail?


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman could end up like OJ in that he could find himself in front of a judge who throws the book at him and sends him to prison for as long as the law allows for whatever charge they can drag him into a courtroom over.
> ...


Don't know what a "prog" is.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...




*Not many details about this, but ultimately if the person he assaulted doesn't want to press charges, he could walk.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?
> ...



According to some, that a capital offense.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?


And that image reveals .... what ....... ?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > From the article: "Although the incident didn't involve a firearm, the judge ordered Zimmerman to surrender any weapons out of an abundance of caution." This kind of thing makes it pretty clear that authorities consider Zimmerman not someone who should have guns because he is so volitile and irresponsible.
> ...




*Perhaps the judge took a look at his rap sheet, BullPutz, and decided that Zimmerman abuses the 2nd Amendment.
From Fox News:


A list of George Zimmerman's past run-ins with the law


— July 2005, Zimmerman was arrested and accused of resisting an officer with violence near the University of Central Florida campus after a scuffle with police. The charges were eventually dropped after Zimmerman entered an alcohol education program.

— August 2005, Zimmerman's former fiancee filed for a restraining order against him, alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman responded by requesting a restraining order against her. Both requests were granted. No criminal charges were filed.

— February 2012, Zimmerman fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin during a confrontation in the community where Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch volunteer. Zimmerman was charged with second-degree murder but acquitted after a trial in July 2013.

— July 2013, police in Foley, Texas, stop Zimmerman for speeding in a 60 mph zone. Zimmerman is let go with just a warning.

— September 2013, Zimmerman is stopped by police in Lake Mary, Fla., and given a ticket for doing 60 mph in a 45 mph zone.

— September 2013, Zimmerman's estranged wife, Shellie, dials 911 and tells a police dispatcher that her punched her father and threatened her with a gun. She later decides against pressing charges and authorities announce in November they are dropping the case.

— September 2013, a Florida Highway Patrol trooper stops Zimmerman along Interstate 95 and issues a warning because the vehicle's tag cover and windows were too darkly tinted.

— November 2013, Zimmerman is arrested by Seminole County authorities after a disturbance at a home in Apopka.

A list of George Zimmerman s past run-ins with the law Fox News
*


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No, not a judge. Think it through - he was arrested. That's law enforcement.
> Arraigned this morning - that happens in a court room.
> Got it?



I'll tell ya what I "got" drama queen.....until your head is being pounded into a sidewalk in an ambush  you'll never know anything about Zimmerman....the fact that you hate him because you're sexually attracted to Martin is clear for all to see.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Does this mean he is going to have crank out another hideous painting to pay for his legal fees? If anything, he should be charged with first-degree eye slaughter for those paintings. lol





Ahhh, the Zimmy Eye-melters!!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?
> ...



*Hahahahaa.........BullPutz just got bitch-slapped,*_* and badly*_*.  




*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > No, not a judge. Think it through - he was arrested. That's law enforcement.
> ...



*^^^^^  Always sad to see someone role over and pee on themselves like this instead of just leaving the thread quietly.    *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What bounty?


How much $$ ???


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The guy has some serious anger management deficiencies, for which, he's already been treated. It's only a matter of time until he hurts someone seriously again.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 10, 2015)

This thread is getting out of hand with some of the vulgarity and insults.  Stay on topic and not each other.  Thanks


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



He'll show them!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

asterism said:


> And he's out on $5000 bail this morning
> 
> George Zimmerman arrested on charges of aggravated assault with a weapon - wptv.com




Aggravated assault with a weapon, but not a firearm.

Would we like to place bets as to the weapon?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



* yes, he could still walk, and if he does, he should walk somewhere and never grace the news again. He is not a smart dude. *


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> And that image reveals .... what ....... ?



Seriously?   Is this part of your nagging housewife routine, Fawn?  Do you see any tattoos on Dubya?  How about charges of beating a bus driver, getting suspended from school for drugs, having stolen women's jewelry discovered on him, or trying to get his hands on a stolen pistol?  You really think a kid walks out into the rain in the middle of the night to get some tea and Kittles do ya, freak?


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The RW is renown for their paranoia. There's no doubt in my mind that some of his supporters are feeding whatever fears he already has.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why do RWs think he should get a pass when he commits new crimes?
> 
> Why shouldn't he be held accountable for his actions, and both he and his victim have their day in court?




Because, because, äääh,ääääh BENGHAZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > And he's out on $5000 bail this morning
> ...


Wine bottle, the deadliest of weapons.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



George Zimmerman quite obviously has a lot of issues.

Puting aside the Martin Trayvon thing just for now, does anyone here know how many times SINCE then that G. Zimmermann has been arrested?

It ain't pretty....


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for George Zimmerman.
> ...



The man is being hounded by his victims. It's just not fair.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




*Bahahahaaa......Where do they come up with this shit?  Bounty on Zimmy's head?  TipsyTwit, that would have been collected a lonnnnng time ago.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Mustang said:


> The man is being hounded by his victims. It's just not fair.


The only victim is George Zimmerman.   ......


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The Jews are determined to score a "win" by destroying George Zimmerman's life for daring to shoot one of their precious pet feral savages..





Foxfyre said:


> I have zero opinion on George Zimmerman one way or the other.  I never formed a personal opinion on the Trayvon Martin case and don't think anybody who was not there is in a position to judge exactly what happened that night.  But Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers.
> 
> Since that time he has been stopped twice for speeding, and he was accused (by the girlfriend) of pointing a gun at a girlfriend and was accused of a road rage incident.  However the charges were dropped due to lack of evidence in the first case and no charges were ever filed in the second.
> 
> ...


O RLLY?. Anyway, tl;dr

He seems to have a fetish for fire sticks and has a persistent problem associating w/ women folk.  Sounds like the kannapolis kid or 007. IOW's  a typical eXtreme USMB repub-voting drone


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Just a mere miss of the proper key when typing. No biggie.
> ...




Do you really want to go down that road, after the plethora of stupid stuff you have written here in USMB, full of factual and grammatical errors? Really?

Now, go sit back down on Grandma's nice, comfy couch and munch your potato chips.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

*I was just thinking....if Zimmerman isn't holding down a job in Sanford, that might be one reason the judge is refusing him bail.  (I am not an attorney, but one of my longest held friends is).  If it were a first offense and he had a good record for showing up to a job daily and had dependents, that would be a factor in allowing him bail.  *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Howey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No shit. Really?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Howey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Good catch.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I was just thinking....if Zimmerman isn't holding down a job in Sanford, that might be one reason the judge is refusing him bail.  (I am not an attorney, but one of my longest held friends is).  If it were a first offense and he had a good record for showing up to a job daily and had dependents, that would be a factor in allowing him bail.  *



*Where do you find he has been denied bail? He posted a bail of $5,000.00. Please do try to keep up.*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


He is STILL unemployed?  Wow...talk about a parasite.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews are determined to score a "win" by destroying George Zimmerman's life for daring to shoot one of their precious pet feral savages..
> ...



*Oh!  So his bail was set.  I wonder if the court wants the full $5K or if they still have bailbonds people down there who take 10%?  I think Zimmerman's dad can cough up $5K though.*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 10, 2015)

The system works.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No link has been provided to see who or if a teapartier bailed him out. 

Just more speculation by howdy doody.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *I was just thinking....if Zimmerman isn't holding down a job in Sanford, that might be one reason the judge is refusing him bail.  (I am not an attorney, but one of my longest held friends is).  If it were a first offense and he had a good record for showing up to a job daily and had dependents, that would be a factor in allowing him bail.  *
> ...



*The first article linked here did not mention either the offense he was charged with or bail.  

Now he's charged with assaulting another woman.  What a pussy this man is.  It's either teenage boys or women that he picks fights with.  *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yes, poor sop. People just keep on reporting him to the police. He is like totally innocent.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Or else we can look at the weapon responsible for 60% of our murders and ban that
Once wine bottles are responsible for 60% of our murders we can look at banning those


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.
> ...



Trayvon Martin was NEVER arrested, and Trayvon was not a thug.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Interesting proposition.

Wine bottles don't kill people. Batshit crazy vigilantes kill people....

Oh, wait...


----------



## RosieS (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



And keyboard condom.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

I sleep easier at night, knowing that there is no required background check that would stop George from buying another gun anytime he wanted to. That's what America is all about!


----------



## RosieS (Jan 10, 2015)

It isn't Georgy-Porgy kissing the girls that makes them cry; it is the frequent duck-and-cover that does.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Or else we can look at the weapon responsible for 60% of our murders and ban that
> Once wine bottles are responsible for 60% of our murders we can look at banning those


We should do something about the people who kill, not deadly wine bottles. For example, about 4% of the population commits about 50% of the murders. 

Seriously though, this is another lost chance to attack Zimmerman. No conviction, no jail time. HA HA!


----------



## paperview (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I sleep easier at night, knowing that there is no required background check that would stop George from buying another gun anytime he wanted to. That's what America is all about!




Federalism!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

RosieS said:


> It isn't Georgy-Porgy kissing the girls that makes them cry; it is the frequent duck-and-cover that does.
> 
> Regards from Rosie





yours truly,

1100110011001100


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jan 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...



wou people?

Who is it you loons are stalking?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Just a mere miss of the proper key when typing. No biggie.
> ...



He was talking about a physical conflict. Also, debating and commenting on a forum is not even conflict.


----------



## RosieS (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't Georgy-Porgy kissing the girls that makes them cry; it is the frequent duck-and-cover that does.
> ...



Bwahahaha!

Truly Yours,

0011001100110011


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?



Because you lose all innocence when you give the finger. LOL


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...








Drunk drivers kill more than twice as many innocents as guns do and there are one third as many cars.  Violent crimes are committed by people under the influence of alcohol more than any other.  The one common denominator is people.

None of the things mentioned could harm anyone were it not for the people who use them.  Control the people, not the items which as we have seen throughout history are uncontrollable.  But progs are not known for their ability to think logically.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?
> ...



Yes. The finger most definitely means THUG!

Eh bien, voila!
















(whoever doesn't know this guy needs to be booted off USMB...  )






















All thugs, I say!!  thugs everywhere!

But, oh my...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And that image reveals .... what ....... ?
> ...



Don't know if dubya has tats but he's directly responsible for hundreds of thousands of deaths and attempting to bankrupt the US. 

But, what does that have to do with one piddly little thug being arrested for aggravated assault with a weapon?

Please post proof that Martin did not go out to buy tea and Skittles. Thanks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Impotent little thugs like gz don't take on men. 

Why, he could get hurt.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



*RW was being a bit sarcastic.  *


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Just another worthless bum living off hard working women..


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

RosieS said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



*
Bahahahahaaaa....High cyber five.  Good one.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bull, it is not my decision to make, but frankly, I think that you are walking a thin line on the edge of the Code of Conduct.


The best way to confront the ignorance, fear, and hate exhibited by Bull, Steve, and the other racists is to allow them unfettered free expression.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Big deal. GZ got arrested. Idiot libs think that that means something.

If anything it means that on top of being a worthless ignorant thug, Trayvon Martin was also unlucky in that he tried to kill someone who is armed and slightly crazy.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Still spouting the same old lies I see.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> It is a near certainty that charges will be dropped in this incident too due to lack of evidence.



The police often bring charges that are certain to be dropped, right?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 10, 2015)

.

A George Zimmerman rerun thread?

I am not sure the advertisers are going to pay the same rates as they did with the original episode.

.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2015)

Suck it up ladies. Nothing's going to come of it.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

So ... anyone know what actually happened, here or we going to be treated to five more pages of really boring guesses?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

Judge John Galluzzo gave few details of the incident, but said a wine bottle was involved and that the alleged assault happened at Zimmerman's Lake Mary home. Prosecutors questioned whether substance abuse treatment was needed, but the judge said that didn't seem to be a factor.

After the brief hearing, Zimmerman's attorney, Don West, told the Orlando Sentinel (George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault -
*
Sun Sentinel his client was arrested after allegedly throwing a wine bottle at his girlfriend several days ago.*

Zimmerman was also told by the judge to stay out of Volusia County, where the woman lives.

The judge ordered Zimmerman to pack up any personal belongings his girlfriend may have left at Zimmerman's home and give them to his lawyer.

Zimmerman, who wore blue scrubs and handcuffs, appeared calm during the brief hearing. At one point, he laughed and joked with an officer as he signed paperwork.

Although the incident didn't involve a firearm, the judge ordered Zimmerman to surrender any weapons out of an abundance of caution.

Zimmerman is scheduled to appear back in court on Feb. 17.

George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge

*Yup, once again a fucking crap charge.* This is NOT going to stick unless the woman can actually prove that Zim did this.

Jesus, when will this crap end?!?

George, ole buddy -- stay away from the broads!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I just wanted to make sure that was clear, and some might not remember.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And that image reveals .... what ....... ?
> ...



Except for having jewelry which wasn't PROVEN to be stolen, all the rest of those are just rumors.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Good to see citizen Zimmerman still utilizing his second amendment rights
> 
> The NRA and Fox are right.......he is a true American hero



what second amendment rights did he use in this alleged assault?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Big deal. GZ got arrested. Idiot libs think that that means something.
> 
> If anything it means that on top of being a worthless ignorant thug, Trayvon Martin was also unlucky in that he tried to kill someone who is armed and slightly crazy.



So much denial. Slightly crazy?


----------



## Yurt (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> 
> I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.



once again, luddly and facts are like oil and water

posted bond of 5K and is now released you ignorant troll


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin is still dead.  Killed legally by a concerned citizen and neighborhood hero, George Zimmeran.
> ...


What he did was found legal by a jury of his peers.  Too bad your sort of ilk can't accept our system of justice.  

Return to your looting and protests.  Oh..is it too cold out even for rent-a-mob.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


His arrest form shows that someone has already put $200 in his money account.  It has to be his family.  What is wrong with these people...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> *Yup, once again a fucking crap charge.* This is NOT going to stick unless the woman can actually prove that Zim did this.



Like having a documented injury?



Mad_Cabbie said:


> So ... anyone know what actually happened, here or we going to be treated to five more pages of really boring guesses?



And your guess that there isn't sufficient evidence to prove this?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


*It was posted several times in the thread, I am sorry you can't keep up with the story. *


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

If Zimmerman were smart he'd taken a product endorsement gig with Kel Tec.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 10, 2015)

candycorn said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > What leftist perverts really want is for Zimmy to be raped repeatedly by inmate negroes for defending himself against one.
> ...





People like bullk have projection down to an art form.

bullk wants that to happen to people he doesn't agree with that go to prison. So bullk projects that on to everyone else. So in bullk's mind we all want that to happen to zimmerman. 

It's very twisted but people like bullk are very twisted.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> What leftist perverts really want is for Zimmy to be raped repeatedly by inmate negroes for defending himself against one.   This gives the reader a keen insight into exactly how disgusting the progs are beneath the veneer of "diversity" and "inclusiveness".


Nooo, I've already said I'm okay with his fat ass dying of a heart attack.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?


They all do that you moron.  Do you even have kids?


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> ...



You're clueless.

He was released on $5000 bail this morning.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Sad innit?


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > And he's out on $5000 bail this morning
> ...



Wine bottle.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Maybe Fox will give him his own show.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If Zimmerman were smart he'd taken a product endorsement gig with Kel Tec.



Was that actually offered? 

But, no - his type lives off gullible women.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




*Where's the lie?  Since he hunted down and shot a kid armed with a bag of Skittles, all of Georgie's altercations involve women who have accused him of assault.  He's a pussy.  You must relate to him somehow to defend him.  You were big on his defense when he was on trial.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > It is a near certainty that charges will be dropped in this incident too due to lack of evidence.
> ...



*It's up to the girlfriend who had the fight with him to press charges or drop them.  Georgie's daddy is a retired judge and he's buddies with the local redneck Sanford police, and that's enough to make a single woman shut up and back off. *


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > *Yup, once again a fucking crap charge.* This is NOT going to stick unless the woman can actually prove that Zim did this.
> ...



Documented injury?

That would mean Battery, not Assault.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

asterism said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Um, no. Battery would be no discernible marks or injuries.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > *Yup, once again a fucking crap charge.* This is NOT going to stick unless the woman can actually prove that Zim did this.
> ...



I'm guessing a tiny little red mark -- most of this kind of stuff is nothing but CRAP.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?


He does look like Obama.  Day-um!


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, you're incorrect:



> *The 2014 Florida Statutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 784.021 Aggravated assault.—
> (1) An “aggravated assault” is an assault:
> (a) With a deadly weapon without intent to kill; or
> (b) With an intent to commit a felony.
> (2) Whoever commits an aggravated assault shall be guilty of a felony of the third degree,





> 784.03 Battery; felony battery.—
> (1)(a) The offense of battery occurs when a person:
> 1. Actually and intentionally touches or strikes another person against the will of the other; or
> 2. Intentionally causes bodily harm to another person.
> ...



Statutes Constitution View Statutes - 2014- Chapter 784 Online Sunshine


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Too bad they put OJ in jail since he can't look for the real killers while in prison.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

asterism said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



She would have to PROVE that he threw it and meant to seriously harm her.


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I agree.  I was responding to the idiot that claimed a "documented injury."  I then said that if there was an injury (from an unlawful strike or touch) that would be battery.  Zimmerman was arrested for assault, which is a threat.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

paperview said:


>








WillowTree


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



lol, so the racist Hispanic gangs will protect him, and you think that's better.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Even if this isn't his first offense?  He's actually had two other violent charges even after he killed the Black kid.  The number of offenses has to count for something.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Except for having jewelry which wasn't PROVEN to be stolen, all the rest of those are just rumors.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Because you lose all innocence when you give the finger. LOL[/QUOTE]

No, it's just more proof of his blossoming thug persona.....even a moron like you should be able to see that.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Don't know if dubya has tats but he's directly responsible for hundreds of thousands of deaths and attempting to bankrupt the US.*
> 
> But, what does that have to do with one piddly little thug being arrested for aggravated assault with a weapon?
> 
> Please post proof that Martin did not go out to buy tea and Skittles. Thanks.



Slipped out of your straight-jacket again I see....good thing your windows are plexiglass or you'd have been wandering around a bus station again this afternoon.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

I see the typical liberals are again presuming guilt.

But, then again, what if ol' Zimmy IS guilty this time?

What the fuck does that have to do with anything relative to the BIG case involving him?

Exactly and precisely nothing?

Right.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, conservatives ladies, get your email ready to fly cuz it looks like George just may be single again. Don't let some other conservative gal beat you to it. Make sure you scoop up that conservative man-candy before some other gal does.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> They all do that you moron.  Do you even have kids?



My boys never got tats, no.....in those days you'd never advance through the officer corps or get a decent job being all marked up like a goddamn fool.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I see the typical liberals are again presuming guilt.
> 
> But, then again, what if ol' Zimmy IS guilty this time?
> 
> ...


Nothing except it shows he is a short, fat, violent, little prick.  Being short and fat is probably the reason he is so violent in the first place.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > They all do that you moron.  Do you even have kids?
> ...


I'm sure they are good little soldiers.  Thanks.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 10, 2015)

George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel

George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.

Zimmerman became RW Hero after he shot and killed Trayvon Martin, an unarmed African-American Teenager who was packing some skittles and bottled tea.

Zimmerman has announced he will surrender all his firearms to member of his family or an unnamed third party.

Zimmerman violated the rules of Neighborhood Watch by carrying a loaded firearm on the night he killed Trayvon Martin

George is no stranger to being arrested for Domestic Violence.

Be Proud RePugs....your man is single handedly able to beat up women, its just he keeps getting caught doing it.


----------



## August West (Jan 10, 2015)

Mustang said:


> Hey, conservatives ladies, get your email ready to fly cuz it looks like George just may be single again. Don't let some other conservatives gal beat you to it. Make sure you scoop up that conservative man-candy before some other gal does.


The Bozo may be looking for a new Bozoette. You know.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


Oh, C'mon now. Mr. Rogers?? Sorry, I have to inject a little context here.........


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I'm sure they are good little soldiers.  Thanks.



And I'm sure your contempt for the military who keeps you safe and able to mouth off on in a chat room is well thought out....wait...


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

So this thread dissolves into pictures of people giving the finger to a camera and rooting for Zimmerman to be gang-raped or simply murdered.   November 4th really messed up the prog's remaining brain matter.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> So ... anyone know what actually happened, here or we going to be treated to five more pages of really boring guesses?



I am thinking to myself that "buzzkill" should be your middle name, snookums.

BTW, GREAT SIG!!!







Short story: GZ, attention whore that he is, allegedly attacked his girlfriend with a wine bottle.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure they are good little soldiers.  Thanks.
> ...


As was yours concerning a kid who died at the hands of some violent vigilante who can't stop attacking women and children.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd say a conservatives 2nd Amendment girlfriend is what this guy needs. 

See gals, tell him you love him and you'll be his woman. But if he hurts you, you'll shoot 'im down like a mangy dog.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I see the typical liberals are again presuming guilt.
> ...



Lots of people are short, fat and arguably violent and even get arrested and make some news.

But the reason to post about Zimmy here at USMB is because the silly twit author of the OP likes to pretend that it somehow says something about the original "ZIMMERMAN" case.

It doesn't.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> As was yours concerning a kid who died at the hands of some violent vigilante who can't stop attacking women and children.



Except TrayGONE was on top of Zimmy when he got shot.....jumped the wrong cracker instead of burglarizing another apartment.....not how it's supposed to go in the rap videos...adios mutt.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 10, 2015)

My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2015)

looks like it was for 

throwing a bottle of wine at his girlfriend


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





Oh, I know, I know.

I knew that a smart cookie in USMB would figger that one out. And kiddies, what does this prove?

This proves that CONTEXT COUNTS FOR SOMETHING.

Maybe our resident fake marine will learn this too.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

talk about a witch hunt and modern day LYCHING of an American citizen who was cleared by a court of LAW.

just awful and scary all rolled into one


----------



## S.J. (Jan 10, 2015)

Still butthurt over that Trayvon Martin thing, eh pal?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2015)

Lake Mary Police spokeswoman Officer Bianca Gillett said the fight occurred Monday at Zimmerman's Lake Mary residence. Though nobody involved called 911, police found out about the fight when an officer pulled Zimmerman's girlfriend over for a routine traffic stop around 11:50 p.m. Monday, Gillett said.

"The driver stated she was just involved in a domestic altercation with George Zimmerman," Gillett said in a statement.

George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Sun Sentinel


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure they are good little soldiers.  Thanks.
> ...




Wait, let's clear this up right now.

You deign to impugn someone's standing vis-a-vis our military when you yourself here are masquerading as a marine, when you yourself are not one?

You are a complete fake.

Now, back to the OP:

*George Zimmerman arrested in Florida*

*I am thinking that we will be seeing another such thread in the next 6 months or so. Seems like a cyclical thing with GZ.....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> talk about a witch and modern day LYCHING of an American citizen who was cleared by a court of LAW.
> 
> just awful and scary all rolled into one




Yeah, ain't that horrible when a hero for the Right keeps getting in trouble with the law. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

I know all of these arrests are embarrassing for you wingnuts who insist he is innocent every time it happens but one of these times, Florida just has to get it right.


----------



## asterism (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Only convictions.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 10, 2015)

I think that its pretty easy to be accused of Domestic Violence .    Ididn't look at link as to me this is an unimportant story .  Zim is always being accused of something .


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wait, let's clear this up right now.
> You deign to impugn someone's standing vis-a-vis our military when you yourself here are masquerading as a marine, when you yourself are not one?
> You are a complete fake.



"deign"?  I'm not "masquerading" as anything ya pencil-neck geek.....and next time capitalize "Marine" or you and me are going to have a problem.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

If convicted he should lose his right to own a gun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I know all of these arrests are embarrassing for you wingnuts who insist he is innocent every time it happens but one of these times, *Florida just has to get it right.*




Boy, oy boy, I hate to say this to you, but you are really going out on a limb this time.

Hanging chads, stand your ground, alligators, hurricanes...

Ermmmm...


----------



## Rocko (Jan 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I think that its pretty easy to be accused of Domestic Violence .



Good point.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2015)

Unlike the OP and other far left loons I did not want to see Zimmerman get railroaded due to political correctness and race baiting as with the Martin case the evidence will decide his fate on this whatever the outcome I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

HaHa  Keyboard commando.

George Zimmerman arrested in Florida Page 11 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, let's clear this up right now.
> ...




It looks like our resident fake marine hasn't figured out how to use the quote function quite yet.  And he likes to make threats. Poor little fake marine...


Now, back to the OP:

*George Zimmerman arrested in Florida*

If I recall, there was a big brouhaha with GZ just last September, something about him chasing down a person with his car and threatening to kill the guy.....  lemme see if I can come up with articles....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, let's clear this up right now.
> ...




Ahhh, I see you cleaned up your quoting problem. Excellent. Even the slow ones learn with time, I guess.

Now, please do tell the class what kind of problem you are going to have with me.  I am ALL EARS.

Now, back to the OP:

*George Zimmerman arrested in Florida*

The question I am having is: are there really that many desperate women in Florida who would even think of having a relationship with that dude?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Like I care, you are being stupid,,I called you on it. Live with it, just like he has to live with his life. You are on a stupid streak.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Now, please do tell the class what kind of problem you are going to have with me.  I am ALL EARS.



Nah, you're all noodle arms and saggy assed from your "lifestyle", homo.   You seem more animated than usual....get a big dose of man-goo for dessert did ya?

Now back to the OP.....Zimmy 1, Trayvon 0.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Not only are they having a relationship with him, they're bank rolling him as well.  Now, you'd think he'd stop looking a gift horse in the mouth at some point so he wouldn't be broke all the time...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

Look, guys, here is what happened. George was out doing neighborhood watch, but the cops keep taking his gun away, so he patrols with a bottle of Night Train. Anyway, he spots this girl walking in an area where one is not expected (it was nowhere near the laundry room). He tried to call 911, but he was wearing gloves and could not get the numbers right on his cell phone. Just when he decided that he was going to back off, the girl doubled back and approached him. He then realized it was his girlfriend, and an argument started. She wanted some of his Night Train, and he treated that as a attempted theft. He quickly drank it all, and then warned her to keep her distance. She grabbed at the wine battle, which flew out of his hand and ended up hitting her on her head. It was purely a case of self defense and stand your ground.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Now, please do tell the class what kind of problem you are going to have with me.  I am ALL EARS.
> ...




You think? 
You are omniscient?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2015)

Who cares. You destroyed this mans live. 

Hope you're happy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Look, guys, here is what happened. George was out doing neighborhood watch, but the cops keep taking his gun away, so he patrols with a bottle of Night Train. Anyway, he spots this girl walking in an area where one is not expected (it was nowhere near the laundry room). He tried to call 911, but he was wearing gloves and could not get the numbers right on his cell phone. Just when he decided that he was going to back off, the girl doubled back and approached him. He then realized it was his girlfriend, and an argument started. She wanted some of his Night Train, and he treated that as a attempted theft. He quickly drank it all, and then warned her to keep her distance. She grabbed at the wine battle, which flew out of his hand and ended up hitting her on her head. It was purely a case of self defense and stand your ground.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Who cares. You destroyed this mans live.
> 
> Hope you're happy.




Who is "you"?

Anonoymous members of a message board? Really?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



'Zimmerman' is a  Hispanic surname.  Thank you genius.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares. You destroyed this mans live.
> ...



He should of never had his life destroy for self defense. I hope karma bites you in your ass.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman were smart he'd taken a product endorsement gig with Kel Tec.
> ...


He should have offered his services when he visited the Kel Tec facility in 2013 – if he were smart.

He could be flogging the PF9 as the 'Thuginator.'


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Look, guys, here is what happened. George was out doing neighborhood watch, but the cops keep taking his gun away, so he patrols with a bottle of Night Train. Anyway, he spots this girl walking in an area where one is not expected (it was nowhere near the laundry room). He tried to call 911, but he was wearing gloves and could not get the numbers right on his cell phone. Just when he decided that he was going to back off, the girl doubled back and approached him. He then realized it was his girlfriend, and an argument started. She wanted some of his Night Train, and he treated that as a attempted theft. He quickly drank it all, and then warned her to keep her distance. She grabbed at the wine battle, which flew out of his hand and ended up hitting her on her head. It was purely a case of self defense and stand your ground.


Sounds like one of his stories.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


No one here forced him to throw a wine bottle at his girlfriend.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Who cares. You destroyed this mans live.
> 
> Hope you're happy.


Nonsense.

He destroyed his own life with his reckless, irresponsible, and unwarranted actions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Earlier thread -
http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/george-zimmerman-arrested-in-florida.395692/

AND
*Lawyer: George Zimmerman charged after throwing bottle of wine at girlfriend*

Wearing blue scrubs, Zimmerman stood before Judge John Galluzzo Saturday morning and nodded as Galluzzo set a $5,000 bond. Zimmerman, who is unemployed, bonded out of jail at 12:25 p.m.

Though this incident didn't involve a firearm, Galluzzo told Zimmerman that he had until Tuesday to surrender any firearms in his possession to a family member or a third party.

The judge also ordered Zimmerman to stay out of Volusia County and to have no contact with his girlfriend.

Zimmerman's next court date is Feb. 17.

Fat, lazy bum, still not employed, still living off gullible women. She probably bought the wine.

You gotta hand to him though. He does nothing but apparently lives well enough.






http://www.trbimg.com/img-54b19aae/turbine/zimmermanhouse-jpg-20150110/983/983x553


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocko said:


> My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.



Actually, it means that he has a very strong tendency to pick on weaker and possibly even defenseless people like smaller women and unarmed kids.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



What are you? 12 years old?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure they are good little soldiers.  Thanks.
> ...



BullKurtzUSMC

Uh, doood, no one said anything derogatory about the military or REAL military, but YOU are defending chronically unemployed, fat, lazy bum who beats up on women.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what kind of wine it was?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



List of lies:
1. GZ hunted Martin down.
2. Martin was a little kid.
3. I was on his side when he was on trial.

There are more lies but that'll do to make my point.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Look, guys, here is what happened. George was out doing neighborhood watch, but the cops keep taking his gun away, so he patrols with a bottle of Night Train. Anyway, he spots this girl walking in an area where one is not expected (it was nowhere near the laundry room). He tried to call 911, but he was wearing gloves and could not get the numbers right on his cell phone. Just when he decided that he was going to back off, the girl doubled back and approached him. He then realized it was his girlfriend, and an argument started. She wanted some of his Night Train, and he treated that as a attempted theft. He quickly drank it all, and then warned her to keep her distance. She grabbed at the wine battle, which flew out of his hand and ended up hitting her on her head. It was purely a case of self defense and stand your ground.



And, since he refuses to earn his own living, SHE bought the wine!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 10, 2015)

Mustang said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.
> ...



As another poster pointed out - we don't know if he is guilty of anything at this point.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Yet another thread where an ignorant and butt hurt lefty thinks that GZ's arrest actually means something.

The worthless thug Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap, all is right with the world.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares. You destroyed this mans live.
> ...




That's really the bottom line. He chose his actions and he continues to choose to assault people.

This may or may not stick but, just as some have said before, he is a leopard who cannot change his spots. Sooner or later, he will kill another person.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



All these years he has lived off of others ... The last thing he wants, or could get/hold, is a job.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


And the Florida authorities continue to let him off the hook.  It is ridiculous, he's going to kill someone else.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Yet another thread where an ignorant and butt hurt lefty thinks that GZ's arrest actually means something.
> 
> The worthless thug Trayvon Martin is taking a dirt nap, all is right with the world.



lol, the rightwing myth of the colorblind post racial society takes another hit from another shit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2015)

Did the bottle hit her?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He's a real Marine. How sad to see you disrespect him for his service, Stat.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

More evidence that Zimmerman was probably drunk when he murdered Trayvon.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I know all of these arrests are embarrassing for you wingnuts who insist he is innocent every time it happens but one of these times, Florida just has to get it right.



I don't see anyone insisting on anything but you on the left. Myself I could give a shit less what happens in his life.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

this should read: and Enemy of the Liberals FOR LIFE.






I thought O.J Simpson got off on murder. But once that was over,  I could care less what happen to him. and he ended up putting himself in jail anyway...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> More evidence that Zimmerman was probably drunk when he murdered Trayvon.


Murdered? Did the jury's decision get overturned somehow?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



On the interwebs you can be anything you want to be, including pretending to be a marine. Real marines don't act like a/holes and insult women.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 10, 2015)

i'm sure that Zim was tested for intoxicants after the shooting of - martin -  Caribeener .


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that Zimmerman was probably drunk when he murdered Trayvon.
> ...



Are you saying you can't call abortion murder because no one gets convicted of it?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> He's a real Marine. How sad to see you disrespect him for his service, Stat.



Nah, the name is just a hoot...an old character I invented long ago on another board.  I am real 1st Cav, 1/7 and a Viet Vet....and so am entitled to call myself anything I damn please.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


You can call it anything you want but since abortion agree with it or not is legal you sound silly doing so just as saying someone who was put on trial for murder found not guilty is a murder does.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Obsessions and dishonesty isn't a pretty thing

three frikken threads on he's supposedly some HERO of others...I MEAN really. grow up


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


He could have had someone ghostwrite a book for him, he could have raked in the money on the conservative speaking circuit, regaling enthralled TPM audiences with his encounter with the evil black thug – life is about taking advantage of opportunities.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



oh yawn, he should write a book on how you liberals continually lynch him because you didn't LIKE the outcome of his trial..

You're really no better than he is.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


He doesn't actually want to work for a living.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



wow, that must keep you up at night. How can he work he would need a frikken body guard with you nut jobs running around...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?



The bird?

He deserves to be murdered for flashing the bird?


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it the same dumb twat of a girlfriend who dropped the charges and got back together with him after he pointed a weapon at her?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree with Steph.  Who gives a shit about Zimmerman (other than the laughable lolberals here and elsewhere)?

He may have been innocent in the Trayvon Martin matter, but lolberals don't care.  Every mis-step he now makes seems (in their pinheads) to vindicate their preconceived notions about him.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 10, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that Zimmerman was probably drunk when he murdered Trayvon.
> ...



It's kinda like how OJ murdered Nicole.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Because you know.... Trayvon was just an innocent high school kid, right?  right?
> ...



He sure wasn't doing anything to reduce his risk.

-Geaux


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I MEAN really. grow up



I might say the same about that stupid avatar you're sportin' at the moment.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Trayvon probably didn't deserve to die.  On the other hand, what he clearly did put him at risk for that sad outcome.

For what he evidently did in that case, Zimmy went through more than enough.

On the other hand, *if* he is _now_ guilty, who cares?

He's not my poster boy for -- 

anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes imagine that a 16 yr old showing the cam his middle finger.  Such a thug, you know?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Yes imagine that a 16 yr old showing the cam his middle finger.  Such a thug, you know?



No death penalty for flipping the bird.  Agreed.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yes imagine that a 16 yr old showing the cam his middle finger.  Such a thug, you know?
> ...


And he isn't a thug for doing it either.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

We would of never heard of this case if it wasn't for Obama poking his nose in it. If he had a frikken son. hell he should of called another BEER summit or something
But he got the desired effects of it. Just look how you all still freak over everything the guy does...it's obsessive. sheesh

what kind of man let alone a President would go around stirring up that kind of HATE for others in this country. He's as destructive and  disgusting as Zimmerman is in my book


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


If he was a thug at all (or a thug wannabe), it was for things other than that finger shot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> 34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.



but but but --

he got re-arrested.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> 34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.


Its what we do here, you know?


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocko said:


> My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.



Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and stalked him.  Zimmerman, in violation of the rules and regulations governing "Neighborhood Watch" carried a loaded weapon.  

Zimmerman shot and killed an unarmed teen for no other reason than the color of his skin....plain and simple


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 10, 2015)

You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.  

Ask Trayvon Martin's Family if their "Over" the cold blooded murder of their son a failed wanna cop.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.
> ...


Only in the margins... real news, and relevant conversation, lie elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> 
> Ask Trayvon Martin's Family if their "Over" the cold blooded murder of their son a failed wanna cop.



and "you people" made him a villain. so shut the hell up already. it's zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


In your opinion, right?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.
> 
> ...




*Women and black kids brandishing bags of Skittles.  They are so proud.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> ...



*We didn't put a gun in his hand, even after his homeowner's association made it abundantly clear that assigned neighborhood watch volunteers  were forbade from carrying guns during their watch.  

You're not only the one asleep here, you're in a fucking coma.

Oh, and before I forget.....The Martin family received almost $1,000,000 in wrongful death damages BECAUSE your favorite son Zimmy broke the homeowner association rules and not only carried, but shot someone on the property.

GFY Staphie.*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 10, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.
> 
> ...



So what?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Indeed. Why? Was there any implication that my remark was anything other than pure opinion?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 10, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> 
> Ask Trayvon Martin's Family if their "Over" the cold blooded murder of their son a failed wanna cop.



Trayvon is dead, because Trayvon earned it.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> ...




*Sounds like something someone would ask if they can't even find their keys.*


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.
> ...



and and and, because some people stood with the decision of a court of law. that meant he was their HERO. I've never heard such dumb shit


----------



## Kosh (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes we know that the far left will put a thug on a religious pedestal for beating up and robbing  a store owner and fighting with police..


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> ...



*There are two kinds of people on this board:  Those who will say shit like this anonymously and those of us who would say what we think in the middle of a public square with a bullhorn.  The MIssing Keys butthead belongs to the former.*


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Was OJ convicted of murder? Zimmerman or OJ both were accused both had there day in court and both were found not guilty people may not like and agree with those verdicts but that's not going to change them people can call them murders if they wish in the eyes of the law they aren't.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I got the impression you thought it was not something we should be talking about is all.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he weaseled his way out of punishment doesn't mean he was right. He deserves to rot in hell.
> ...


A jury found OJ Not Guilty, too.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> He deserves to be murdered for flashing the bird?



Yep, that's exactly what I said ya flat-liner fuck.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Yes we know that the far left will put a thug on a religious pedestal for beating up and robbing  a store owner and fighting with police..



*
Is that what Trayvon Martin did? Or are you getting your "thugs" mixed up, KooshforBrains?*


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 10, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> A jury found OJ Not Guilty, too.



Wow....deep.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Yes we know that the far left will put a thug on a religious pedestal for beating up and robbing  a store owner and fighting with police..



If their Dear leader calls them to arms. they obey and march.

both of these case were STATE matters and we shouldn't of ever heard of either one. but that dear shit stirring President poked his ugly self into it. I've never seen a President do the stuff this one has. Injecting himself into a state matter.... it's damn scary...and lets not forget when Bush spoke up on Terry Shivio. the libs, Dems went frikken ballistic saying he should keep his nose out of it


----------



## MaryL (Jan 10, 2015)

Dimmit  man, just say what you mean. G. Zimmerman is a punk,  so was (that kid he shot)  end of story. Is this (thread) going somewhere?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 10, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




*OJ had lots of money for a high-dollar lawyers.  
Zimmerman's dad was a retired judge who was connected to the Sanford Police Department.  
Money and influence counts in court.  
Sorry I have to explain such simple things to such simple minds like yours.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> A jury found OJ Not Guilty, too.


Sad but true.    ...    

Although I don't believe in Karma.......in OJ's case I'll make an exception..   ...


----------



## Clementine (Jan 10, 2015)

Hero?    Spoken like a true leftist hack.

I have yet to meet anyone who even admires Zimmerman.   Most agreed he had issues, but there simply wasn't evidence supporting a murder conviction.   

I forget how easy it is to confuse liberals and really thought they understood that sometimes people judge a situation by the available evidence.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Flat liner fuck...  I'm stealing that.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



YES THEY DID. and that was the END, OVER, final. and he ended up in Jail anyway. Karma


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 10, 2015)

*I


bravoactual said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Oh, he's innocent all right. He's always innocent.

Just ask his fans here on the board.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Black supercop and AG Eric Holder also fully investigated this case. Is he part of the great conspiracy, too?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> i'm sure that Zim was tested for intoxicants after the shooting of - martin -  Caribeener .




pismoe


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Hero?    Spoken like a true leftist hack.
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who even admires Zimmerman.   Most agreed he had issues, but there simply wasn't evidence supporting a murder conviction.
> 
> I forget how easy it is to confuse liberals and really thought they understood that sometimes people judge a situation by the available evidence.



they look like brainwashed sheep. Zimmerman could be struck by lighting tomorrow  and I would think,  oh darn, KARMA


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So I guess that karma thigie is poking zimmie in the butt right about now.......right?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> ...



No Stephanie

Even though RWs blame others for every damn thing they do, no one forced him to do any of the crap he's done. He made those decisions himself.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



And yet, he just goes on doing nothing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2015)

Zimmerman is just a shit stain in American history.  Go change your drawers....


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


And nothing you posted changes anything I said yes OJ could afford lawyers that didn't change the evidence presented to the jury in his trial nor did Zimmerman's father having been a judge in his so unless you have some evidence to show that either trial was rigged your just talking out of your ass as usual. Pity your mind is void of basic common sense.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 34 pages (so far) of blather about a loser who was acquitted of killing a homie... months after he stopped being *real* news... Jesus H. Christ... too funny.
> ...



For a new crime. 

Just because he got off from a previous crime is no reason to give him an automatic walk on a new charge.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 10, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Hero?    Spoken like a true leftist hack.
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who even admires Zimmerman.   Most agreed he had issues, but there simply wasn't evidence supporting a murder conviction.



True, because the act was in self defense.  Trayvon is dead, because Trayvon richly deserved it.

Zimmerman doesn't have to be a saint to be perfectly within his rights to defend himself through the effective use of a sidearm.  In truth, he should never have been on that side walk getting his head bashed in... he should have dropped Trayvon the instant he refused to stop approaching him in an aggressive manner.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Jan 10, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!  I SO adore the Cyber bad-asses! 

I think Brad Paisley said it best when he described them, thusly:


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 10, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.
> 
> ...


Zim is a pussy, like you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 10, 2015)

Trolls such as this thread is only for one thing

SHIT STIRRING. take that TITLE right off the bat...who sits around and thinks up that stupid stuff? rw gun nut hero

Nobody I know see's Zimmerman as some hero. Just a case that went public and some stood by the verdict and the rest of you make up threads such as this because you are the judge and jury of all mankind evidently.... dumb


----------



## pismoe (Jan 10, 2015)

well they knew that the dead guy was a doper didn't they , wasn't that reported ?? Seems to me that after a shooting everyone involved is drug and intoxicant tested Luddley .


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread where an ignorant and butt hurt lefty thinks that GZ's arrest actually means something.
> ...



Oh look! Another butthurt lefty calls racism! Zzzzzz......


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2015)

If GZ is any kind of hero, it's only in that he showed left wingers to be the hateful, racist, morons that we all know they are.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I guess the point is that I'm frigging amazed that anybody still gives a rat's ass what happens to this guy... it's over... yesterday's news... and I was downright shocked to see that a thread about such stale subject matter was still capable of generating 30+ pages...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2015)

You have to understand Kondor that Zimmerman is a work in progress. We all expect him to work his way up the police blotter until he gets stuck on a felony rap.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like this board's last conservative cover boy (GZ) has his own little "war on women" going on.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just heard on radio that the charges involve a woman.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 10, 2015)

I think that this is proof of my statement that the people involved in a shooting / self defense shooting is tested for drugs Luddley .  ---  Trayvon Martin Had Drugs in System Autopsy Found - Yahoo News  ---


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

the 2nd-time in recent times that a woman has accused him of assault. Sounds like he MIGHT have an anger issue   Oh yeah, thats right. How could I forget. He stalked and shot a citizen who was simply walking home


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> talk about a witch hunt and modern day LYCHING of an American citizen who was cleared by a court of LAW.
> 
> just awful and scary all rolled into one


Who called the police  SHould the police ot respod because it is GZ.  You are such a stupid fucking cu()t.  A disgrace to conservatives...but a typical teaper.  Trailer trash, welfare queen...a lunch lady.  You are a leech on society.  Useless.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

H


Matthew said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


How did you become a gimp?  Was that karma?  You racist piece of shit, how was his life destroyed when idiots like you think he is a hero?  Are all police liberals now? Is there a conspiracy to go after him?  Pathetic.  Racist logic is hilarious...or is it gimp logic....either way, severely retarded thought process on your part.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


To serve-up a "_you gotta be kidding me_" kind of feedback about the thread, obviously.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 10, 2015)

This thug is not gonna stop his thuggery until he's stopped. He's going to end up either dead or in jail, whichever comes first. I'll be sure to say "I told you so" too.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2015)

Man acquitted in Trayvon Martin case charged in domestic dispute - Yahoo News


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 10, 2015)

H


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman took a thug off the streets permanently.  He's not a hero.  He is a survivor.   Since he was rightfully acquitted there have been numerous attempts to phony up a case against him.  All of those failed.  We don't know what will happen this time.  But I'm glad George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  Florida is a bit safer for it.
> ...


Trayvon never was arrested.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> the 2nd-time in recent times that a woman has accused him of assault. Sounds like he MIGHT have an anger issue   Oh yeah, thats right. How could I forget. He stalked and shot a citizen who was simply walking home



Except, of course, that's clearly NOT what happened in that old case.  The facts and the verdict advise rational folks that you are just fucking dopey on this topic.

There's no surprise.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is sort of upstanding citizen right wingers like to see carrying a gun?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...


Everyone should carry a gun. If Trayvon had one, he wouldn't be 6 feet under right now.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Y


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



If Trayvon dared defend himself, the right wingers would be calling him a murderer and some white redneck would have killed him by now.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

If Zimmy is a thuggish dolt, that has approximately zero point zero to do with what happened on the night of the incident in the Trayvon Martin matter.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If Trayvon dared to accost Zimmerman and bash his skull onto the concrete, some liberal would have accused Zimmerman of racism by now.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


  Rednecks are all talk...fat internet blowhards who are only rugged and tough while in the confines of their trailer or meth lab.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


If he had a gun, none of that would have been necessary.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Said the lolberal troll in his parent's basement.

FU you pissant troll beyotch.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If Trayvon had a gun, you are likely right.  He would have likely shot Zimmy for no good reason instead of attempting to bash his brains in for no good reason.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


^^^^See my point...another internet tough guy with a mean looking avatar....what a pussy!

Idiot doesn't even understand I agreed with him...just a stupid fucking hypocrite full of hate,


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Like I said...a hypocrite.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Dimmit  man, just say what you mean. G. Zimmerman is a punk,  so was (that kid he shot)  end of story. Is this (thread) going somewhere?



This thread can't go anywhere since it started nowhere and is about nothing of any moment.

Let'
s recap.

Zimmy defended himself when Trayvon tried to bash his brains in.  Zimmy defended himself (with a gung, ZOMG!!) and Tryavon died.  Therefore Zimmy "must" have been a racist fuck.  Except that he wasn't; AND he got acquitted.

That means that Zimmy being caught up in some new case must prove something about the old case.  Except that it doesn't.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Your lack of clarity is not my responsibility, ya fuckin' jerk wad.  Now get out of your folks' basement and get to bed, kid.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


   Your stupidity and knee jerk reactions are not my problem.  You either believe in 2A or you don't.  It applies to EVERYONE, not just your wetback hero.  Hypocrite.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Except, you are the stupid one as your unintelligible posts establish, dickweed.  

And my belief in the Second Amendment has nothing at all to do with the sub-moronic musings of the Board's whacked out laughable lolberals concerning Zimmerman.

And Zimmy is not now and never was my hero.

He may very well have been innocent in the Trayvon case.  So?  I don't recall suggesting that his likely innocence made him my "hero."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



As I noted.  You are a moron.  There is nothing hypocritical in noting that Trayvon was likely the attacker in that case.  Damn.  YOu are one unintelligible and unintelligent turd.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Your unfettered support for him suggests he is your hero, pussy. GZ was innocent as decided in a court of law.  Another day, another jury, he may have been found guilty...I don't really care.  Trayvon having a gun...no matter what 'IF' you decide to manufacture...would, at the very least have been a deterrent.  

But you are a hypocrite and stupid. Quit jerking off...it is making you dumber every day.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Whatever, dumb ass...your hypothetical nonsense is hypocrisy and hyperbole defined.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


If Jesus had had a gun .....


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



My support for him on that other case was not "unfettered" in the first place.  It was simply a matter of assessing the evidence objectively.  This is what confuses a shithead such as you.

Supporting his right to a fair trial doesn't make him my hero in any event, you asshole.  Consider that strike two, jerkoff.

He was NOT "innocent" as a matter of law.  Your ignorance about our legal system is a reflection of your lack of knowledge and wit.  He was DETERMINED to be NOT proved guilty. 

Trayvon's having a gun would likely have meant that instead of pounding Zim's skull onto the concrete, he would have simply shot Zim. 

That doesn't make me a hypocrite you  lump of shit.

My advice to you (if we are sharing advice) is: Stop posting.  It proves you are the asshole everyone sees you as being.

And go to bed.  It's past your bedtime.  Go wet your sheets.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Why would Jesus need a gun?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Oh no...I have 2 strikes with a hypocrite and idiot.  What should I do?  



My advice to you...learn not to be a knee jerk hypocrite and lemming.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You said everyone should carry a gun.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Since Jesus turned the other cheek...you think guns should be outlawed?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 11, 2015)

George Zimmerman Arrested Again For Assault And Domestic Violence ThinkProgress
In the most recent incident, Zimmerman was booked late Friday night on a charge of aggravated assault with a weapon, according to News 13 Orlando.

*UPDATE
SHARE*
 allegedly threw a wine bottle at his girlfriend. In court this morning, Zimmerman was released on $5,000 bond. He was ordered not to make contact with the victim or visit the county where she lives. He was also ordered to surrender his guns, although it is not clear that a gun as involved in the incident.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I know all of these arrests are embarrassing for you wingnuts who insist he is innocent every time it happens but one of these times, Florida just has to get it right.
> ...




Weren't you defending him vehemently before making excuses for him every time he's been arrested?  I could have sworn that was you.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

The guy is nuts.  Right-wingers keep defending him because they don't want him to be the thug that he really is and the fact that he has a short fuse......Karma has a way of dealing with people like him.  One day he'll meet up with someone that will stand their ground and they'll still be painting him as the victim.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far I really don't give a fuck.
Why you morons obsess over unimportant people is beyond me.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...





Grampa Murked U said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...



No one is obsessing......just letting Republican/conservatives know that their saintly hero is at it again.....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> No one is obsessing......just letting Republican/conservatives know that their saintly hero is at it again.....


Reagan's dead. You're just making some poor schmuck who had his 15 minutes a legend with your obsession.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > No one is obsessing......just letting Republican/conservatives know that their saintly hero is at it again.....
> ...



Poor schmuck?  Didn't you contribute to his hefty defense fund?  Probably, since you're surely upset that his criminal behavior keeps making the news..........


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Poor schmuck?  Didn't you contribute to his hefty defense fund?  Probably, since you're surely upset that his criminal behavior keeps making the news..........


No, I didn't, but would have been proud to have done so in his murder case. I have no problem with dead thugs, but then I am not turning Zim into a legend by obsessing about him either.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > He's a real Marine. How sad to see you disrespect him for his service, Stat.
> ...




Were you a chairborne ranger?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > No one is obsessing......just letting Republican/conservatives know that their saintly hero is at it again.....
> ...


A legend now?  You all throw labels like that on just about any old fat pig.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You act like a spoiled teenager. always nasty
Reagan is a legend. He won 49 out of 50 states for his second term. So he must of IMPRESSED a lot people in this country. Sorry if you can't deal with that. Another thing was back when Reagan was President the citizens in this country seemed to have more damn SENSE


----------



## Politico (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I wonder why he's being held without bail.
> 
> I haven't been arrested and so don't know much about the process.


Agreed you don't know much. He got out on $5,000 bail. He needs to move. He is a target for every nutjob on the street.


----------



## Politico (Jan 11, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.
> 
> ...


Man you really hate guns. What is it like to sit crying in your closet every night?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we know that the far left will put a thug on a religious pedestal for beating up and robbing  a store owner and fighting with police..
> ...



Trayvon got angry and sucker punched Zimmerman, then proceeded to beat his face in.  After Z yelled for help and didn't get any, he pulled his gun and rightfully and lawfully shot the thug on top of him trying to kill him.

Zimmerman may had been wrong in instigating the whole thing, that doesn't mean Trayvon had the right to assault him and possibly attempt to murder him.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I think that this is proof of my statement that the people involved in a shooting / self defense shooting is tested for drugs Luddley .  ---  Trayvon Martin Had Drugs in System Autopsy Found - Yahoo News  ---



Uh-oh...what's a progressive supposed to do when the facts don't go their way?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I liked Reagan, but his legend is a tad bit overblown. The USSR was on the outs no matter what he did. Also, Iran-Contra was a national disgrace. 

Reagan was a very good president, though. He restored national pride.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Republican jesus needs a gun for some reason


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You act like a spoiled teenager. always nasty
> Reagan is a legend. He won 49 out of 50 states for his second term. So he must of IMPRESSED a lot people in this country. Sorry if you can't deal with that. Another thing was back when Reagan was President the citizens in this country seemed to have more damn SENSE


lunch lady has spoken  How has Raygunizm helped you hun? Stephanie


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...




Lol!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish you guys would quit bickering and stick to the subject.

Its fucking boring 

ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## August West (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Defense fund? No, that was reward money for poor Zimmy who was only trying to enforce the Fugitive Slave Law.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 11, 2015)

George needs to stay away from the ladies. He's probably in need for companionship, but he needs to understand that this will keep happening.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

theHawk said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Do you realize that you are talking to the deaf?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

theHawk said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this is proof of my statement that the people involved in a shooting / self defense shooting is tested for drugs Luddley .  ---  Trayvon Martin Had Drugs in System Autopsy Found - Yahoo News  ---
> ...



What makes me laugh is the lie Progressives tell that they love science. In the past two years or so they have shown that they HATE forensic science.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Pseudo-conservatives pseudo-Christians...they pervert the word to preach hate.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 11, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and stalked him.  Zimmerman, in violation of the rules and regulations governing "Neighborhood Watch" carried a loaded weapon.
> 
> Zimmerman shot and killed an unarmed teen for no other reason than the color of his skin....plain and simple




Zimmerman wasn't acting as neighborhood watch at that time, he was going shopping.

Rules governing neighborhood watch play ABSOLUTELY NO ROLE in whether or not he's guilty of murder. It's a volunteer thing and he isn't bound by anything regarding their rules and regulations. He had a permit to carry his gun, he was breaking absolutely no rules. 

Why can't you accept "not guilty?"


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> George needs to stay away from the ladies. He's probably in need for companionship, but he needs to understand that this will keep happening.


He isn't looking for companionship, he has no job, he's looking for a meal ticket.  The guy is a loser and a creepy disgusting one at that.  

It's really the women that need to stay away from him.  They're so dumb.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> George Zimmerman arrested in Lake Mary charged with aggravated assault - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> George Zimmerman, the self-styled "*Neighborhood Watch*" and wanna be failure of a cop has been arrested on charges of Domestic Violence after throwing a bottle of wine at his latest target...I mean girl friend.
> 
> ...


He wasn't a hero, you dimwit. Those on the right didn't go along with your retarded lynch mob. You can't discern the difference, that's why you're a liberal.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 11, 2015)

Packing skittles and bottled tea. Problem was it wasn't iced tea. It was arizona fruit juice cocktail. 2 of 3 ingredients found in Lean, a drug that gets you high. He had damage on his liver from past Lean use, and he had drugs in his system. At the time he was suspended from school for drug use. And to top it off, he died whippin a cracka's  ass. 

So I guess, all in all, that really is the definition of a liberal hero.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 11, 2015)

thing is that I see the outrage by thug culture as an attack on 'self defense' . Zim was attacked and he defended himself but the young culture that 'martin' comes from says no fair for Zim having the gun .


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2015)

Rocko said:


> My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.


The average women has only 55% of the upper body strength of the average man.

Trayvon could fight back.  One punch to the face and Zimmerman shot him.  

That's why Zimmerman only beats up women and doesn't shoot them.  Yet.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > You people made Zimmerman a hero.  You people put Zimmerman up on a pedestal and proclaimed his innocent before the trial.
> ...



And we thank you for your daily Fox News Sound bite.  

Thinking for yourself is so very scary for you Stephanie, I wonder why?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



You should talk. If you call this thread, thinking for yourself. Go and look at the other TWO just like it. now sit down,  I'm done with your childishness and you've embarrassed yourself enough already


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Packing skittles and bottled tea. Problem was it wasn't iced tea. It was arizona fruit juice cocktail. 2 of 3 ingredients found in Lean, a drug that gets you high. He had damage on his liver from past Lean use, and he had drugs in his system. At the time he was suspended from school for drug use. And to top it off, he died whippin a cracka's  ass.
> 
> So I guess, all in all, that really is the definition of a liberal hero.



One of the side effects if frequent use of Lean, is violent behavior.

The worthless thug is dead, no matter what happens to George now, he did us a favor.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.
> ...



He hasn't beaten up any women idiot.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

GZ's war on women continues. He must be paying them off to silence them after their initial complaints are filed.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > George needs to stay away from the ladies. He's probably in need for companionship, but he needs to understand that this will keep happening.
> ...



ok you got that off your chest oh one who is the judge and jury of all mankind. are you done now?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


*"Let's roll," * steph!  Before it's too late!!!


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread where an ignorant and butt hurt lefty thinks that GZ's arrest actually means something.
> ...


The world is a better place without Martin.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > My personal opinion is there wasn't enough evidence to convict him for murdering Trayvon Martin. That doesn't mean I'm sure he was innocent, and it certainly doesn't mean I thought he was a hero. The fact that he's in trouble for domestic violence doesn't mean that he murdered Martin, it just means he's an idiot.
> ...


Yeah, Zimmerman must have taken some pointers from Ray Rice, huh?


----------



## pillars (Jan 11, 2015)

George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Is she still complaining about me?  She's obsessed, I put her on ignore, I think it's the booze eating her brain up.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.



Who's running? You lefties just make shit up all the time. Morons.


----------



## pillars (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.
> ...



You'd run if you were thinner, I'm sure.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2015)

Zim has slipped past the jewsmedia's persecution efforts several times now, but I imagine it's wearing him out. Perhaps it's time he passed out a few lead skittles to selected members of the jewsmedia. Such an act of charity might prove relaxing for him.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.



Liberals are so fucking stupid. Look at the above post. This idiot is comparing apples to oranges and thinks he's showing some clever juxtaposition on the right. He's too ignorant to know that someone can be a victim of an injustice even though he may not be the nicest person around.

This, unfortunately is typical of left wingers. I'll bet this idiot votes too.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.


Source?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Hmm.. Ignorant AND immature. That is an unfortunate combo there man, good luck with that.


----------



## pillars (Jan 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.
> ...



See thread above.  Would you like me to search for posts from Stephanie et. al. proclaiming him a hero?  Their ilk almost certainly did.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Do you have any details about how Zimmerman's dad was "connected" to the Sanford Police Department?  This ought to be good.

Are you sure he is a retired judge?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Zim has slipped past the jewsmedia's persecution efforts several times now, but I imagine it's wearing him out. Perhaps it's time he passed out a few lead skittles to selected members of the jewsmedia. Such an act of charity might prove relaxing for him.


Oh look, the resident racist likes Mexicans as long as they murder Black kids.


----------



## Disir (Jan 11, 2015)

I want to know how this guy is still considered dating material.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I do have to admit the media taught me something. Never heard of a white Hispanic. Kinda like calling Obama a white negro.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Disir said:


> I want to know how this guy is still considered dating material.


Low self worth factors in.


----------



## Disir (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know how this guy is still considered dating material.
> ...



That and a shot at their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Zim has slipped past the jewsmedia's persecution efforts several times now, but I imagine it's wearing him out. Perhaps it's time he passed out a few lead skittles to selected members of the jewsmedia. Such an act of charity might prove relaxing for him.
> ...


Zimmerman never murdered anyone.


----------



## pillars (Jan 11, 2015)

I suspect Stephanie would date him:  Trayvon Mania Highlights Diseased Culture of the Left US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





jknowgood said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I completely disagree, he was a kid and he made a stupid mistake, but that doesn't mean he was worthless.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


You said conservative masses, now it's down to "Stephanie".


----------



## pillars (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie, by all reports, is massive.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

You gotta love how it's now 'George who??' with the RWnuts as if months of their worship of him never happened.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> You gotta love how it's now 'George who??' with the RWnuts as if months of their worship of him never happened.


Yeah, who are these people?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 11, 2015)

How do all the vocal Zimmerman supporters feel about how their man is a big time loser?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> You gotta love how it's now 'George who??' with the RWnuts as if months of their worship of him never happened.


Nobody worshipped him, but after the media edited the 911 call to make him look like a racist. Posting pictures of Martin when he was a kid. Was an injustice.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Disir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



We have a winner folks! No more entries.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> You gotta love how it's now 'George who??' with the RWnuts as if months of their worship of him never happened.


Reagan was a hero, Zimmerman only insofar as it causes progressive butthurt. Still, Reagan was better. No one will be whining about Zimmerman two decades after he dies.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> I do have to admit the media taught me something. Never heard of a white Hispanic. Kinda like calling Obama a white negro.



Sorry to hear your education was so appalling.


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder how much money right wingers send him this time?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who fucking cares. The guy is a pox on society. Let him rot in prison. In general population.


----------



## rdean (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta love how it's now 'George who??' with the RWnuts as if months of their worship of him never happened.
> ...


If Reagan was such a hero, why did they have to rewrite his history?

How Republicans created the myth of Ronald Reagan - Salon.com


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> I wonder how much money right wingers send him this time?


Let us know when you're done fucking yourself


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I do have to admit the media taught me something. Never heard of a white Hispanic. Kinda like calling Obama a white negro.
> ...


?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Salon? Hey fucko,. even YOU should know better than to reference THAT fuckin site.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Who fucking cares. The guy is a pox on society. Let him rot in prison. In general population.


For "allegedly" throwing a wine bottle at someone. Suck it up,it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Howey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....
> ...


You get hitched yet? If so, congrats. Be happy.


----------



## JFK_USA (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for George Zimmerman.
> ...



He didn't have a black person to blame it on this time so of course he didn't get away with it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Who fucking cares. The guy is a pox on society. Let him rot in prison. In general population.
> ...


The guy just cannot stay off the radar. he's a moron.
The Martin thing is of no concern to me....it's not part of the conversation.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I was alive, and so were many others. While we are still alive, history cannot be rewritten. We saw the walls crumble. Stop being such an ass.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ?



Exactly.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Reagan wasn't a hero.  The way they talk about him, you'd think he went and tore down that wall all by himself.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


Okay I'll play your silly game. What is a white Hispanic?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


If it wasn't for him it wouldn't of come down.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



It's self explanatory.  It's a Hispanic who is white.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

He doesn't even look White anymore.  Take another look at the photo upthread aways.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Right.  He was demented half the time he was in office.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

I have no idea how I found myself discussing Reagan on a Zimmerman thread except that Reagan was a hero to the American people and mankind itself, while Zimmerman just shot a thug.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


So Obama is a white negro?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I have no idea how I found myself discussing Reagan on a Zimmerman thread except that Reagan was a hero to the American people and mankind itself, while Zimmerman just shot a thug.



Revisionist history again. 

Reagan was corrupt and a thief. One of our worst presidents.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

Since some people here apparently dropped out of school after 3rd grade and have the intelligence of a jellyfish, maybe pretty pictures will get the point across.

This is a white Hispanic.










This is a non white Hispanic.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Lol, believe what you want but Reagan didn't make Carter as happy as Obama has.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...



Except that he won't. I'd bet that the charges are dropped....again.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Ha ha, Salon.com? You are an idiot.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how I found myself discussing Reagan on a Zimmerman thread except that Reagan was a hero to the American people and mankind itself, while Zimmerman just shot a thug.
> ...


Your/ boy Clinton owes Reagan a Lewinsky.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how I found myself discussing Reagan on a Zimmerman thread except that Reagan was a hero to the American people and mankind itself, while Zimmerman just shot a thug.
> ...


If Reagan was a corrupt thief, then we should be blessed that despite that he was so successful.

But then your premise fails even more so than your declarations of Obama's success.

You've lost the Reagan war, and you've even lost the Zimmerman battle. With Zimmerman you might have a chance, but this arrest is not it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




IOW, you can't refute the facts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Reagan was indeed successful - in lining the pockets of the 1% at the expense of the rest of us. 

I'm not fighting a battle with gz. He may get off again but he will surely continue doing what he has always done - living off of gullible women and having repeated run-ins with the law.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I just did, dumbass.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Carter kept us out of war and created more jobs than Bush and Reagan - combined.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Stupid things progressives believe:
> 
> #93845 That Trayvon Martin was a little boy when he died.
> #93846 That George Zimmerman shot Martin because he was
> ...




No, you have not posted any facts about Reagan that actually refute the Salon article. Nor will you.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid things progressives believe:
> ...



Lol, you are quite the moron aren't you?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

What people are pinning all their hopes and dreams on the fate of George Zimmerman, and monitor his movements like fanatics?

A) Conservatives
B) Progressives


_Hint: it's not A._


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, that's why the whole country was so keen to re-elect him. What a partisan retard you are.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

conservative's poster boy of 2014 DELIVERS!!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Why did you need to use a far left website to make the case? (as if anyone is stupid enough to click on your lazylink)


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


You should maybe calm down, Luddley is the first poster I've seen even respond to your tripe.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Reagan was indeed successful - in lining the pockets of the 1% at the expense of the rest of us.
> 
> I'm not fighting a battle with gz. He may get off again but he will surely continue doing what he has always done - living off of gullible women and having repeated run-ins with the law.


You've lost on both counts. Reagan now belongs to legend and history. He is, and will always effectively be the Trumpets of Jericho. Although you may wish it hadn't, that bird has flown.

Obsession and racism may be making Zimmerman a lesser legend.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

I haz a sad for Heaven's Waiting Room AKA- Florida WillowTree  because in the old days they'd just drive troublemakers/wife-beaters like him to the state line and say GTFO of my jurisdiction.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Now you are the 2nd. Facts are facts retard.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Don't get used to it.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Apparently you can't stop.


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Nope. Not yet. Thinking about Disney World in June. There's supposed to be a mass wedding of thousands.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Trust me, I can and will.  Just wanted you to know I notice these things.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2015)

Howey said:


> Thinking about Disney World in June. There's supposed to be a mass wedding of thousands.


Don't you mean a mass fudge packing?    .....


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Apparently not.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

theHawk said:


> What people are pinning all their hopes and dreams on the fate of George Zimmerman, and monitor his movements like fanatics?
> 
> A) Conservatives
> B) Progressives
> ...



hey it was Palin last week over a damn picture. Now it's Zimmerman this week.
Fanatics is a good word for them. and just needing someone to hate on it seems


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's let the facts come out shall we? Last time they jumped the gun and tried to conflict this man who was innocent. 

Side note: One can be innocent of one crime in a different incidence and guilt of another crime in a separate incidence.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Poor schmuck?  Didn't you contribute to his hefty defense fund?  Probably, since you're surely upset that his criminal behavior keeps making the news..........
> ...



No, but you are still defending him.......might be a form of obsession you aren't aware of, GZ couldn't possibly have been overly trigger happy and too quick to get angry back then.......he just now started that.......


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Let's let the facts come out shall we? Last time they jumped the gun and tried to conflict this man who was innocent.



That his girlfriend previously backed down like a whipped dog under Stockholm Syndrome does not mean he was innocent.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> He won 49 out of 50 states for his second term.



That has nothing to do with Reagan being great, good or even average......just a bunch of fools who thought a B Movie actor could make a good President.....and are now trying to prove they were right against all odds.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's let the facts come out shall we? Last time they jumped the gun and tried to conflict this man who was innocent.
> ...



I am talking about the bullshit jumping the gun on the sweet innocent 8 yr little black angel!


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> That has nothing to do with Reagan being great, good or even average......just a bunch of fools who thought a B Movie actor could make a good President.....and are now trying to prove they were right against all odds.



Reagan was a great actor.  He played the roll of President for 8 years.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> I am talking about the bullshit jumping the gun on the sweet innocent 8 yr little black angel!



Perhaps he wasn't innocent of that either.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 11, 2015)

Zimmerman is a public figure, whether his conservative apologists like it or not, where someone so infamous is a legitimate topic of discussion – again, whether his conservative apologists like it or not.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Zimmerman is a public figure, whether his conservative apologists like it or not, where someone so infamous is a legitimate topic of discussion – again, whether his conservative apologists like it or not.


They have to be getting embarrassed that they gave him so much credit and support.  He's just another lazy loser.  No job, no prospects and no hope for any.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's let the facts come out shall we? Last time they jumped the gun and tried to conflict this man who was innocent.
> ...



Is there any evidence that the girl backed down instead of  making her story up?  He's innocent of that crime because he was never convicted of it.

People (not necessarily you) are reading a whole lot into a situation where the facts are few and there obviously wasn't a pressing need to involve law enforcement.  They are putting a whole lot of faith into the genius capabilities of the village idiot who shot a thug.

The entire reason he isn't in jail is because of this mentality.  If I bring a gun to a potentially dangerous situation, I'm culpable to that extent.  It's not murder, but it's probably manslaughter if the facts show that I instigated the confrontation and was more likely to be an aggressor because I was armed - as opposed to being armed for some other reason (e.g. I'm always armed or I was coming back from the range or I had some other concern that caused me to load my weapon).

If I always have my revolver in my console and I happen to drive by someone getting mugged on the way home from work I'm not held to a higher standard if my intervention then results in an unfortunate mistake (like shooting an unarmed teenager who had a lead pipe but it looked to others like he was attacking).  I might not be held to a higher standard for pursuing someone that looks like the mugger who then attacks me.  However, I would ALWAYS be held to a higher standard if I made a deliberate act to seek out a mugger (or other potentially hostile situation) and specifically carried my loaded firearm for that scenario.

The problem is that it's still not murder, but easily it's manslaughter and that's what the idiot State's Attorney should have charged Zimmerman with.  The howling monkeys on the left weren't going to accept that charge so the political spin was on and now he's a free man.

This latest encounter is strange.  He threw a wine bottle at his girlfriend and she didn't call the police right then?  She didn't call the police when she left and she was safe?  She didn't call the police at all?  Very very sketchy case right there.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a public figure, whether his conservative apologists like it or not, where someone so infamous is a legitimate topic of discussion – again, whether his conservative apologists like it or not.
> ...



Who gave him credit?  Be specific.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



rdum you are such a dumb shit, all you got is left wing propaganda that is old, tired and a bunch of lies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Read any thread on gz. The RWs are falling all over themselves saying what a great guy he is. Sarah G is right - he's just a lazy loser. No job and no prospects. Maybe he'll get off again but as several have said with each and every arrest,  he'll just keep doing what he has always done because a thug's gotta thug. Its all he knows and he is 100% responsible for his own life.

A list of George Zimmerman s past run-ins with the law Fox News

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



IOW, you can't refute the article.

.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Anyone from Spain, Mexico or South America is Hispanic, regardless of their complexion.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you have no specifics of anyone giving him credit either?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2015)

Same girlfriend as last time? Or has another loser decided to fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


If you read this thread alone, people are calling him a freaking legend.  Don't think anyone is here to go fetch for you.  Just read other posts besides your own and you might find answers.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Same girlfriend as last time? Or has another loser decided to fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.


Good question.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Do republican men ask their gfs for a Lewinsky, reallly?


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Who called him a legend?  You made some claims, you should be willing to back them up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Read the thread.  I did already.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > He won 49 out of 50 states for his second term.
> ...


His "Kitchen Cabinet" did a helluva job packaging him.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you can't identify anyone calling him a legend either.

What are you doing here?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Oh wow....where were you during the GZ trial?  The right-wing in this Forum gave him credit and support....you would have thought he was a Republican the way they defended him.  Conservatives even sent him money.....which he lied about having and ended up having to pay a higher bail amount.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...





Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




RWs have to be spoon fed. 

There are two threads currently and plenty of nutters worshiping at the Throne of George Zimmerman but don't expect him to read for himself.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


I read a couple of posts that claimed Lefties are the ones making him a legend because we continue to discuss his arrests.

They believe the pig is a legend.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Oooh.....racists love to use the word "negro"......

Obama is half black/half white........he refers to himself as black.  Where have you lived all your life?  In a bubble?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



It's the truth....we all know he had Alzheimer's.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Way more credible than Faux News.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe the Repubs will run Zimmie against our Dem senator.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


No need to sign your posts.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Successful?  Only in the eyes of the blind conservatives who get their information from biased Faux News.

REAGANOMICS - AN UTTER FAILURE... - NYTimes.com


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You are full of shit.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 11, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




IOW, you can't refute her post. 

Predictable as always.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



He's just another predictable RW who can't refute what I wrote so hides behind childish name calling.

Why is it they can never just read for themselves? Or, just admit to what they wrote?


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Then it should be easy to reference these comments backing up your claims.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



More than 600 posts in this one thread, plus another thread and you want others to do your research for you.

Seriously, why is it that RWs can never do anything for themselves? Why do you guys always play the Professional Victim Card?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 11, 2015)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Luddy the POS says "RWs are falling all over themselves saying what a great guy he is. "  Luddy is the worst kind of liar, nothing but bull shit comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You are lying in this cas.  All one has to do is...
READ THE THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do we have any details or are you going to rehash the old case and must assume he is guilt because of that?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



saying he wasn't guilty for murder when hr wasn't is proclaiming what a great guy someone is? There are lots of people who aren't guilty of murder that aren't great guys. Any registered Democrat politician for example


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 11, 2015)

pillars said:


> George Zimmerman, embraced as a victim by the conservative masses, is now an embarrassment that they run away from.



Conservatives have no choice but to run away from him, because with all the liberals chasing Zimmerman like a teen girl chasing her idol, there is no room to chase him. They have to run away. Liberals seem to like Zimmerman jizz.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Maybe the Repubs will run Zimmie against our Dem senator.



He would have to change parties


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You made the claims, you can back them up.  I never even disputed the claims because I haven't seen anything but blather from you folks making them.

You'll note that when I made claims regarding Zimmerman's bail amount and the fact that his current girlfriend didn't call the police I backed them up with sources.  It's not that difficult and it's not me asking someone to do something for me.  It means that if you want me to accept your statements as true, back them up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Bullshit aster.  if I quote from another site, I link it.  You are asking people to read this thread for you.  You suck.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Bullshit aster.  if I quote from another site, I link it.  You are asking people to read this thread for you.  You suck.



Or perhaps I missed something, or perhaps you are talking out of your ass.  It's really easy to tell the difference.  If you can't be bothered to simply link to comments you assert others have made well then I guess that makes you lazy.

No skin off my nose, I can simply disregard your point. However I will be happy to link to your refusal to substantiate your own claims, which (to me) means that you're just making shit up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't care because I don't need you for any reason.  You obviously need me to read the thread for you though.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I don't care because I don't need you for any reason.  You obviously need me to read the thread for you though.



No, just find that part that substantiates your claim.  If you're so convinced that you're right, this would be an easy way for your to prove it.  Since you won't, it's obvious that you aren't even that confident of your own words.  Pretty sad.


----------



## Marvin Zinn (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a victim of the liberal media.   .....
> ...


You may be correct, but that is no excuse. He is either on drugs or stupid.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

And you get the last word like you probably had the last piece of chicken at dinner today.  Enjoy.


----------



## asterism (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> And you get the last word like you probably had the last piece of chicken at dinner today.  Enjoy.



Who is this psycho talking to?


----------



## Politico (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > And you get the last word like you probably had the last piece of chicken at dinner today.  Enjoy.
> ...


The rest of the psycho people who thought this thread was worth 62 pages.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Lol, with that one, you have lost all credibility.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > He won 49 out of 50 states for his second term.
> ...


I heard the same with Obama.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Ole well then he is a white nig$er. Feel better?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Well then what's Obama's excuse?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




United Negro College fund


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

I love it, Zimmerman is guilty of any crime in the lefts eyes, because he did the world a favor by eliminating a thug. Now on the other hand they will till their dying day, defend a sexual predator going on regular trips to an island that had under age sex slaves on it. Go figure.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



No, you've got it backwards.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


You think you are the one to be dolling out credibility here?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


When your right yes, Carter was a loser and your kind trying to rewrite history is appalling.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Is there any evidence that the girl backed down instead of  making her story up?



There's two things that stand out.

1 - Her actions and behavior are far more consistent with an abused partner than they are with a malicious liar.

2 - Her story was consistent with a pattern of abusive and hostile behavior that has been attributable to George Zimmerman from multiple sources.



> He's innocent of that crime because he was never convicted of it.





Just like OJ, right?  Just because he successfully thwarted a conviction in court does not mean that he was innocent.  It just means that the government cannot punish him.  People get away with all kinds of things that they're guilty of.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any evidence that the girl backed down instead of  making her story up?
> ...



OJ was innocent of murdering Nicole Simpson.  That's the purpose of the criminal justice system.  

I'd like to see the "actions and behavior" that are "consistent with an abused partner."  Go ahead, list them.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> OJ was innocent of murdering Nicole Simpson.



But if he _had_ killed her, this is how he would have done it....

If I Did It - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> That's the purpose of the criminal justice system.



No, the purpose of the justice system is to prevent the government from exercising unchecked power over the people.  It does not have a magical button that creates truth.



> I'd like to see the "actions and behavior" that are "consistent with an abused partner."  Go ahead, list them.



Start dating George Zimmerman, then look in the mirror six months from now.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> I love it, Zimmerman is guilty of any crime in the lefts eyes, because he did the world a favor by eliminating a thug.



So Trayvon Martin was a thug?  I must have missed the trial....


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > OJ was innocent of murdering Nicole Simpson.
> ...



So you can't back up your claim either?  This is funny!  I'm not even supporting this idiot (never have) and have always maintained that he was wrong and should be in jail.  But the dimestore pseudo-psychobabble is just too entertaining.

The obsession with Zimmerman is curious.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


I can't believe the number of views and posts on this insignificant POS.

That's bout all I have to say on said nobody.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > OJ was innocent of murdering Nicole Simpson.
> ...


If I did it was the ultimate arrogance wasn't it?  The only way that ass is paying for those murders at all is that he is in terrible arthritic pain now.  He needed to suffer for those horrific crimes.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I love it, Zimmerman is guilty of any crime in the lefts eyes, because he did the world a favor by eliminating a thug.
> ...



Trayvon Martin was a thug.  He didn't deserve to die by the hands of Zimmerman in my opinion, but he was most definitely a thug.  His own mother kicked him out of her house, he was a deplorable teen with a penchant for drugs and violence.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> So you can't back up your claim either?





You're the one who said that she was making things up.  *That* claim needs to be backed up.  People who make things up continue to make them up, continually and constantly.  There's no demonstrated history of that with this woman.  She has come forward now with a second accusation over the time span of a year or so.  Comparatively infrequent, but urgent attempts to seek help, followed by withdraw and "repentance" in order to preserve the relationship (typically hoping that he will "change") is consistent with a person in an abusive relationship, not a person who is making things up for attention or out of malice.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Trayvon Martin was a thug.





Where was the trial?


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin was a thug.
> ...



No trial needed.

Thug:



> Mr. Martin wrote that he had been suspended from school for cutting classes. In the messages, he said his mother had “kicked” him out of the house and told him to move in with his father. In one message, Mr. Martin described himself as “gangsta.” Other text messages refer to his involvement in fights and reveal an interest in guns, including an exchange about possibly buying one, referring to it as a .380.





> In one text, he riffed on his suspension shortly before he was killed on Feb. 26. Mr. Martin was suspended for 10 days after school officials found in his backpack a baggie that contained traces of marijuana.



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/24/us/zimmermans-lawyers-release-text-messages-of-trayvon-martin.html

Thug:



> *Trayvon suspended THREE times for 'drugs, truancy, graffiti and carrying burglary tool' and did he attack bus driver too? New picture emerges of victim as parents claim it's all a smear*
> 
> The teen was suspended from school three times
> He was on suspension when he was shot in February, after officials caught him with a 'marijuana pipe' and a baggie with drug residue
> ...



Trayvon Martin case He was suspended three times and caught with burglary tool Daily Mail Online

Thug:



> The photos show Martin blowing smoke and extending his middle finger to the camera. The photos also show a gun and what appears to be a potted marijuana plant.



George Zimmerman attorneys release pictures from Trayvon Martin s cellphone News - Home


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 12, 2015)

I never gave him credit, I never supported Zimmerman. I still maintain that two very aggressive adults confronted each other, neither had the brains or character to back down, there was a fight and Martin was shot. 

It was unfortunate, I believe as does the evidence that Zimmerman was not guilty.

Stupid is as stupid does.

Zimmerman has now further proven he is not that smart.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



OJ was found not guilty, he was not found innocent. His innocence was not questioned. The jury had a choice of guilty or not guilty. The jury said not guilty, using reasonable doubt. The civil trial found OJ guilty by a preponderance of the evidence.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > So you can't back up your claim either?
> ...



I never made that claim, I asked a question.  That said, she recanted her initial complaints that got him arrested when an actual investigation happened.  

She even admits she "may have misspoken."


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Anyone accused but not convicted of a crime is innocent of that crime.  The civil trial found OJ liable for the wrongful death.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


The burglary tool was a screw-diver.  So now you morons are getting your rocks off by stalking and killing kids who are caught at school with a screw-diver?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah Ravi that joke's old. And it was only clever the first time if you're 12 years old.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> I never made that claim, I asked a question.  That said, she recanted her initial complaints that got him arrested when an actual investigation happened.
> 
> She even admits she "may have misspoken."



Indeed, more evidence of an abused woman.  She called 911 for a reason.  She was very clearly in fear for her safety.  She very clearly stated at the time that he had pointed a gun in her face and broke several of her things.

By recanting she went out of her way to protect him, to the point of risking significant consequences for herself.  It would have been enough to simply say that she did not want to proceed further and wanted to try to repair their relationship privately.  Instead she opened herself up to possible consequences for making a false report.  Doing that did not serve any purpose, other than to *protect an abuser and win back his affection*.  

Was she lying when she called 911?  That is a very difficult claim to make.  Why would she lie about suchs thing in the first place?  You have to invent a completely new narrative that cannot be substantiated with any other external facts, in order to maintain a claim that she was lying in the first place.

On the other hand, trying to reconcile a subsequent recantation can be reconciled with external facts.  In this case, such behavior is perfectly consistent with the known patterns and behaviors of people who are involved in abusive relationships.  She is involved in a man who is demonstrably narcissistic.  One of the primary indicators of an abusive relationship is when a person's sense of reality is assaulted by the abuser (George's "She's just gone crazy" statement to police).  She protects his bad behavior and accepts responsibility for "misunderstanding" his behavior, or for "deserving" his behavior.  Her own emotions are not recognized by her partner (Again, George's "She's just gone crazy" statement to police).  Abusers often take on a "Jekyll and Hyde" persona (Zimmerman's demonstrated road rage and aggression toward ex-wife vs. public persona of being overly calm and superficially submissive).  They also will often use violence towards possessions as a mode of intimidation (Samantha never recanted that Zimmerman broke her sunglasses or table), and may attempt to take ownership of the victim's possessions (Zimmerman forced Samantha out of her own house, and this again was not part of her recantation).


----------



## PredFan (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't have to. No one believes it except you two. You're both idiots.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Who are you and what did you do with the real RKMBrown ?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




IOW, you still can't refute her post.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Go outside and play little girl. Let the adults talk.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> No trial needed.



I see.  So when it's a black teenage, no trial is needed.  But if it's a white man, we can't say he's guilty until after a conviction in a court of law.

Thank goodness we're not using double standards.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




IOW, you still can't refute her post.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



 Just because we disagree on most topics, does not mean we have to disagree on all topics.  

Tray was no saint, but he did not deserve to be killed like a dog by this punk zimmerman.  They got into a fist fight... zimmerman is a wimp... Zimmerman waited for the boy to let up.. then killed the boy in cold blood.  The prosecutor clearly screwed the case on purpose by shooting for a higher crime than was provable.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > I never made that claim, I asked a question.  That said, she recanted her initial complaints that got him arrested when an actual investigation happened.
> ...



It's not a difficult claim to make.  She admits her statements on the 911 call to be false.  So either she is lying in her affidavit or she's lying in her 911 call.

There is nothing "clear" there except that this woman had an issue with the truth.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > No trial needed.
> ...



No trial needed to call someone a thug, idiot.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Huh?  You need to find where I said anything close to that accusation. Go find me one post in support of Zimmerman.  I've always said that he should have been charged and convicted of manslaughter.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Then why did you both to bring up the completely irrelevant stuff about pot and the screw diver?  But yeah he should have been charged and convicted of manslaughter.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Trayvon Martin was a thug.



What crime was he in the process of committing when Zimmerman (the guy who the PG Police turned away as a potential cadet) gunned him down shit stain asterism


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > said:
> ...



Oh look, I said the same thing:



asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Here too:



asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...




and here:



asterism said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



way back in June 2013 here:



asterism said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is wrong to harm an innocent child.
> ...


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Because Trayvon was a thug.


----------



## Howey (Jan 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Fuck off, Nurse Ratchet.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin was a thug.
> ...



None that I know of.  Zimmerman should have been convicted of manslaughter and should be rotting in jail right now.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

You people continue calling Trayvon a thug to somehow justify what that pig vigilante did to him that night when he had the nerve to walk to the store to buy Skittles.  There are some of us who believe that kid was murdered by a violent and ruthless person that I personally see as a thug himself.

Go on and keep telling yourselves that the reason Trayvon is dead was because of something he did.  I disagree vehemently.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Define thug.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> It's not a difficult claim to make.  She admits her statements on the 911 call to be false.  So either she is lying in her affidavit or she's lying in her 911 call.
> 
> There is nothing "clear" there except that this woman had an issue with the truth.



Spoken like a hostile individual predisposed to abusiveness in human interactions and relationships.  Off you go now, vile trash.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Innocent means that you did not commit the crime.
Not Guilty means that there was not enough evidence to determine that you did commit the crime.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And normal people should give a fuck, why?


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> You people continue calling Trayvon a thug to somehow justify what that pig vigilante did to him that night when he had the nerve to walk to the store to buy Skittles.  There are some of us who believe that kid was murdered by a violent and ruthless person that I personally see as a thug himself.
> 
> Go on and keep telling yourselves that the reason Trayvon is dead was because of something he did.  I disagree vehemently.



What about those who call him a Thug without justifying Zimmerman's crime?


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



*thug* - an aggressive and violent young criminal


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Innocent until proven guilty



> *presumption of innocence*
> *Definition from Nolo’s Plain-English Law Dictionary*
> One of the most sacred principles in the American criminal justice system, holding that a defendant is innocent until proven guilty. In other words, the prosecution must prove, beyond a reasonable doubt, each essential element of the crime charged.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Aggressive.. all males with sufficient testosterone are aggressive.  

Violent criminal?  Puleze. Wannabe thug maybe, but even that's a stretch.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


He was just a couple of weeks into his 17th year on this earth.  He was a kid, typical kid.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Typical kid with some issues of reported bad behavior.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a difficult claim to make.  She admits her statements on the 911 call to be false.  So either she is lying in her affidavit or she's lying in her 911 call.
> ...



More of that dimestore psychobabble.  We can disagree on our opinions without being disagreeable - or at least I can.  It appears you have some need to accuse people of things without having any basis in reality, except that they disagree with you.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Fair point - wannabe thug.  I stand corrected.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 12, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin was a thug.
> ...


He was suspended from school for drugs. Zimmerman saved us the money of a trial.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Typical kids don't get suspended from school multiple times and kicked out of their mothers' homes.  He was a wannabe thug caught with stolen items when he was suspended for painting graffiti on the wall of his school.

That's not worthy of being killed, but it's not the actions of a typical kid.  Typical wannabe thug?  Yes.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I believe he wasn't kicked out of his mother's home but sent to stay with his father until his suspension was over.

The sad fact of the matter is that black kids get suspended more often and for much minor offenses than kids of other races.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The documented facts disagree with what you believe.

"In a series of text messages from November 2011 to February 2012, Mr. Martin wrote that he had been suspended from school for cutting classes. In the messages, he said his mother had “kicked” him out of the house and told him to move in with his father. In one message, Mr. Martin described himself as “gangsta.” Other text messages refer to his involvement in fights and reveal an interest in guns, including an exchange about possibly buying one, referring to it as a .380."

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/24/us/zimmermans-lawyers-release-text-messages-of-trayvon-martin.html


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> The documented facts disagree with what you believe.
> 
> "In a series of text messages from November 2011 to February 2012, Mr. Martin wrote that he had been suspended from school for cutting classes. In the messages, he said his mother had “kicked” him out of the house and told him to move in with his father. In one message, Mr. Martin described himself as “gangsta.” Other text messages refer to his involvement in fights and reveal an interest in guns, including an exchange about possibly buying one, referring to it as a .380."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/24/us/zimmermans-lawyers-release-text-messages-of-trayvon-martin.html


Trayvon was a black teenager. They have a different level of "minor" offensives than others. Blacks who can go through 4, 5 or sometimes 6 years of high school without causing proven bodily harm to other students or teachers are graduated.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 12, 2015)

Since the far left could not convict this man (for being a racist), they prosecute him through the far left media..


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The documented facts disagree with what you believe.
> ...


Black Preschoolers Far More Likely To Be Suspended Code Switch NPR


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Black Preschoolers Far More Likely To Be Suspended Code Switch NPR


Indeed. The first comment on the article:

Michael Champagne • 10 months ago
_I teach in a diverse middle school. Roughly 30% of our students are black. Roughly 75-80% of our suspensions are students of color. I hate to throw it out, but the reason they get suspended more often is because they are unable to meet minimum standards of behavior in the classroom. The underlying issues behind their behavior are many; socio-economic situations, single parent households, parent addiction issues--the list goes on. We know there is an imbalance in the number of students of color suspended, but must repair the underlying factors that contribute to misshapen behavior. Offer solutions to the problems, not narrative on the fact that it happens._


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Black Preschoolers Far More Likely To Be Suspended Code Switch NPR
> ...


Right. After years of getting suspended for stupid reasons starting in preschool they probably don't have a clue as to how to act in middle school.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Right. After years of getting suspended for stupid reasons starting in preschool they probably don't have a clue as to how to act in middle school.


In the Czech Republic there is a similar problem with Roma (Gypsies to you). When kids start school,  these kids don't have an inkling on how to behave. Classes cannot be conducted for the rest of the students to begin their education. Believe it not, there are times when self-righteousness  and political correctness have to take a back seat.

I realize the difficulty this must pose for you, but there you are.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Right. After years of getting suspended for stupid reasons starting in preschool they probably don't have a clue as to how to act in middle school.
> ...


I realize that you are married to your biases. Ciao!


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Not terribly graceful. but I accept your surrender. In truth, you never stood a chance.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 12, 2015)

Howey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Btw the way doofus, I'm still waiting for the cops that you said were coming for me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Same girlfriend as last time? Or has another loser decided to fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.


The latter.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Way to give up, nice to see a liberal actually admit to getting their ass handed to them.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Same girlfriend as last time? Or has another loser decided to fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.
> ...


Sometimes I'm ashamed to be female. Wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

He seeks these pathetic women out.  They work and give that freak money too.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Same girlfriend as last time? Or has another loser decided to fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.
> ...


Sad, sad, SAD!!!  He needs help that he isn't receiving on the outside.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I think the help he needs is a frying pan upside his head and the RWNJs distancing from him.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It seems she's come to her senses:

'Detectives described her as "extremely emotional, crying, mad and upset" and said she became reluctant to cooperate when she realized that officers might be conducting an investigation. She called her former boyfriend "that psycho, George Zimmerman" and said several times that she should have known better than to get involved with him.

The ex-girlfriend, whose name is redacted, told investigators that she had had an "intimate relationship" with Zimmerman since the end of last year.

"She indicated that this began at a time when she was emotionally vulnerable," the report said.'

Zimmerman denies throwing bottle at girlfriend HeraldTribune.com


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


That's good. I still don't get how someone would fuck a guy that killed an unarmed teen.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

Maybe one day the tables will be turned when one woman will have had enough of that moron.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 12, 2015)

lost opportunity for her to use the "stand your ground" defense.


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> He seeks these pathetic women out.  They work and give that freak money too.



I'd like to see something to back up that claim.  I think you are just making shit up, but if you produce anything remotely factual about his situation I'll retract.

Are you speaking from research or from your ass?


----------



## asterism (Jan 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> lost opportunity for her to use the "stand your ground" defense.



Maybe she did and "misspoke" when she said he threw the wine bottle at her.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

asterism said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > lost opportunity for her to use the "stand your ground" defense.
> ...


Maybe but then you're not linking everything you say so you must be lying again.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I'm sure you heard it on Faux News....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> nig$er



What the heck is that?  Doesn't your computer have spellchecker?  Guess not....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



For being so eloquent and healthy?  Eloquent because he went to Harvard.....healthy because he eats right.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



We're not the ones rewriting history.....we're trying to get it back to the way it was before right-wingers rewrote it.   You're the ones that claim the FF were trying to get rid of slavery when history shows the majority of them had slaves.  Keep trying


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



There's no real reason for you to post your condition.....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You have limited exposure......everyone knows that Faux News lies and is not credible.....so I guess you're the idiot.....


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman arrested on aggravated assault charge*
> ...


You're normal?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 13, 2015)

people wearing hoodies - Google Search


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 13, 2015)

Je suis Trayvon.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



No dumbass, no one believe that except far left wing nut jobs.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Je suis Trayvon.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 13, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > I never made that claim, I asked a question.  That said, she recanted her initial complaints that got him arrested when an actual investigation happened.
> ...


So true.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Travon Martin was a useless thug, now he's no longer. Justice was served.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> You people continue calling Trayvon a thug to somehow justify what that pig vigilante did to him that night when he had the nerve to walk to the store to buy Skittles.  There are some of us who believe that kid was murdered by a violent and ruthless person that I personally see as a thug himself.
> 
> Go on and keep telling yourselves that the reason Trayvon is dead was because of something he did.  I disagree vehemently.


Ditto


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 13, 2015)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Why were you so adamant and felt so free and compelled to refer to Trayvon as a #thug?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Any day now Eric Holder will be wrapping up his Civil Rights investigation into the Trayvon Martin case. The brutal slaying of an innocent 12 year old black kid who only went to the store for a bag of Skittles! Hunted down and murdered by a *WHITE *hispanic. Open and shut case of murder. Justice thwarted by an all *WHITE *jury full of hatred for anyone with colored skin. The vile scum who killed this innocent boy in cold blood should be getting arrested by Federal Authorities any moment now.

Any moment now......


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Travon Martin was a useless thug, now he's no longer. Justice was served.



No, he was a kid who did something really stupid. I did stuff like that when I was young.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


It's a code word but asterism is too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Why were you so adamant and felt so free and compelled to refer to Trayvon as a #thug?


Martin and Brown were thugs by any definition. Died like thugs too they did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Clearly since he agreed to the modifier "wannabe," he's not too stupid to understand that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Why were you so adamant and felt so free and compelled to refer to Trayvon as a #thug?
> ...


Brown was a thug, yes.  Martin paid for his skittles & tea.  Thugs don't pay for their skittles or drink tea.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 13, 2015)

It wasn't tea. It was arizona fruit juice cocktail, combined with skittles (also in his possession) and cough syrup make Lean. What he talked about in his twitter posts that he wanted to make.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...





That would have required some actual work from zimmerman. 

When did he ever have a job? 

Seems to me he would rather find a woman to support his lazy butt. That's what he's been doing ever since the end of the trial. Well not entirely. He did have a lot of conservatives send him money and he lived off that for a while.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


You mean paying for things means that one is not a thug? Seriously?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Travon Martin was a useless thug, now he's no longer. Justice was served.
> ...



He did it because he was a thug. It was thug behavior.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Reagan was demented throughout his presidency and his wife ran the country.  Even if he had the capacity, he would have been a shitty president.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Reagan was demented throughout his presidency and his wife ran the country.  Even if he had the capacity, he would have been a shitty president.


True butthurt. I do not use that term loosely, but Reagan was easily the best we've had since WWII. 

Why in the world would you think some left-wing whining would alter a given?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan was demented throughout his presidency and his wife ran the country.  Even if he had the capacity, he would have been a shitty president.
> ...


Just thought I'd bring you back to the real world.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Give it up dingbat.You have neither the knowledge or the objectivity to analyse history, much less to opine on it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

As if someone named Meathead could define me.

Oh and GW Bush is a chimp.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Bye bye, goof.  You and your thug friends have fun now.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> As if someone named Meathead could define me.
> 
> Oh and GW Bush is a chimp.


Stop asking people to "define" you. It is needy and embarrassing, or would be if you had an ego.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Shut fathead up, didn't I?  Oh wait, it's meathead, that's right...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

PredFan said:


> He did it because he was a thug. It was thug behavior.



It was thug behavior, but you implying that this kid somehow deserved to die, is both self-righteous and pretty narrow-minded.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

OK kiddies -- the thread ... eyes on the thread....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > nig$er
> ...



It's called circumventing the profanity filters.

VERY clever!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

No thanks, it's already done with you all calling the poor dead kid a thug.  The focus should be on Zimmerman and all his violence since he killed Trayvon.

Says the jury may have gotten this one wrong.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Racists are lik little bitty rats: they always find a way through the cracks.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> No thanks, it's already done with you all calling the poor dead kid a thug.  The focus should be on Zimmerman and all his violence since he killed Trayvon.
> 
> Says the jury may have gotten this one wrong.



I disagree with you, sweetness. I think that justice was served, but Tayvon should not be disrespected like he is.

RIP.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> No thanks, it's already done with you all calling the poor dead kid a thug.  The focus should be on Zimmerman and all his violence since he killed Trayvon.
> 
> Says the jury may have gotten this one wrong.


The kid was a thug and you are an insecure ditz.

Some things cannot be plainer. Stop looking for validation on the internet ffs!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I think that there was no thuggish behavior and his parents heard him screaming for help on the 911 tape throughout that trial.  He deserves more respect than Zimmerman gets around here.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Well I think that there was no thuggish behavior and his parents heard him screaming for help on the 911 tape throughout that trial.  He deserves more respect than Zimmerman gets around here.



I heard that, I really, honestly believe that the voice on the tape was Zimmerman. God bless his parents -- they wanted to believe that this wasn't Tayvon's fault.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.

I disagree with you that it was the pig crying for help.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> 
> I disagree with you that it was the pig crying for help.


Pig or thug, whatever. It was a thug/pig attacking a neighborhood watchman. That was pretty  obvious.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> 
> I disagree with you that it was the pig crying for help.



The reason I say that, was the testimony of the gentleman who actually witnessed the fight. He observed Martin on top of Zim, inflicting most of the damage. The cries for help on the recording were unintelligible and even experts deemed those cries as inconclusive.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Vigilante, you mean?  Use your words, fathead.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> ...



^^^ That's the key -- he attacked Zim and it cost him. Everything else is window dressing.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> ...


I realize that is what you were thinking of but if Travon was hitting him as hard as the witness said he was hitting him, he would have had a lot more damage showing.  Zimmerman had minimal damage done.  Travon was trying to get that gun and yelling for help.  It is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I realize that is what you were thinking of but if Travon was hitting him as hard as the witness said he was hitting him, he would have had a lot more damage showing.  Zimmerman had minimal damage done.  Travon was trying to get that gun and yelling for help.  It is the only thing that makes sense.


We must have been looking at different trials. the one I saw was a wash. There was no case, especially as the witnesses came through.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I realize that is what you were thinking of but if Travon was hitting him as hard as the witness said he was hitting him, he would have had a lot more damage showing.  Zimmerman had minimal damage done.  Travon was trying to get that gun and yelling for help.  It is the only thing that makes sense.



Not really, I have been on the wrong end of some very bad ass-whippings and sometimes didn't even have a scratch afterwards. My son in law hit me clean in the head 8 or 9 times -- nothing. Unless I get it in the eye, you can't tell.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that is what you were thinking of but if Travon was hitting him as hard as the witness said he was hitting him, he would have had a lot more damage showing.  Zimmerman had minimal damage done.  Travon was trying to get that gun and yelling for help.  It is the only thing that makes sense.
> ...


Isn't that strange?  Just getting Christmas stuff out of the storage room, I ended up with bruises all down my arms.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Isn't that strange?  Just getting Christmas stuff out of the storage room, I ended up with bruises all down my arms.



Some people are like that -- I seldom get bruises, especially when I was younger. Plus I'm kind of dark skinned and I think that makes a difference.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> 
> I disagree with you that it was the pig crying for help.


 
I can't imagine how his parents felt, and that trial had to be a living hell for them. It is a pain that no one should ever endure. 

I don't know if it was Trayvon crying or not, however his mother and father would. 

I believe this was a bad situation that got out of control and someone paid with their life.

I don't think Zimmerman is a hero, I don't care for him, he would have been smart to disappear from the public eye. I never thought of him as bright.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the whole trial too and you're right, God bless his parents for having to listen to their child crying for help just before he died.
> ...


Thank you for being reasonable.  I'm just getting tired of the lame comments in this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I tire of the nuts at times. The parents in the death of a child, I give a lot of slack to. The have a lost that will never go away, I know this pain, I have a daughter that would have been 31 today and every rational thought goes out the window. So in death I believe politics and right and wrong are irrelevant and parents need space to grieve and prepare to go on. To have such a loss be so public goes beyond my imagination.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





That's the problem. 

People like that don't believe that the constitution and the amendments are for everyone.


----------



## asterism (Jan 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Because that's what I think of violent thieving druggies.  However, I have been corrected and the term I should have used is wannabe thug.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> ?



  You just proved SwimExpert's post.........


----------



## PredFan (Jan 14, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > He did it because he was a thug. It was thug behavior.
> ...



No, but I am saying that it's no great loss to this world.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You mean stealing things instead of paying for them means your are not a thug? Seriously?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I'm not sure I'm up to a silly dialogue.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


It is early.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Oh you're always up to it, in fact, it's all you're capable of.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 14, 2015)

PredFan said:


> No, but I am saying that it's no great loss to this world.



That's because you don't get it.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 14, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I am saying that it's no great loss to this world.
> ...



Lol. I get the truth, I don't get the bull shit you are trying to push.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2015)

Who still believes Zimmerman is not bound to spend a good amount of time in jail for this charge or some other "indiscretion" of his in the near future?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 14, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Who still believes Zimmerman is not bound to spend a good amount of time in jail for this charge or some other "indiscretion" of his in the near future?



I don't think he will spend much time, even if she does go through with prosecution.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think he will ever do time.  He's like a professional abuser, he knows just how far to take things.  He made mistakes with Travon and he might again but he's careful.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




GZ tried to conceal the fact that he and his wife had received money (mostly from Republicans, ) in the amount of approx. $200k.....to keep from paying a bigger amount on his bail....that's a form of stealing.....so ergo, he's a thug, using your kind of lame reasoning.  And a liar, too.


A judge ordered Zimmerman back into custody Friday after prosecutors presented jailhouse tapes of Zimmerman talking to his wife Shelly and allegedly discussing how much money was in his online defense fund. His wife told the court that they had no money to post for bail.

Zimmerman has about $193,000 in his defense fund, O'Mara said,
George Zimmerman s Donations Spike on Return to Jail - ABC News


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> GZ tried to conceal the fact that he and his wife had received money (mostly from Republicans, ) in the amount of approx. $200k.....to keep from paying a bigger amount on his bail....that's a form of stealing.....so ergo, he's a thug, using your kind of lame reasoning.  And a liar, too.


You're a dingbat. It could only be considered theft if he failed to show up on his court date. It's called a bond ffs!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > GZ tried to conceal the fact that he and his wife had received money (mostly from Republicans, ) in the amount of approx. $200k.....to keep from paying a bigger amount on his bail....that's a form of stealing.....so ergo, he's a thug, using your kind of lame reasoning.  And a liar, too.
> ...




No, that's called "Failure to Appear".......and you're the dingbat........not paying what you're supposed to is stealing.....no matter how you try to sugar coat it for GZ..........


----------



## RKMBrown (Jan 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Huh? My kind of lame reasoning?  Where did I post any kind of reasoning methodology in that post?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You really are vacuous, aren't you. It really isn't that complicated although it does take a bit of thought. Try again, but I seriously doubt you have the intellectual fortitude; thus a dingbat.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, that was meant for Meathead......a very appropriate username for him........meant to quote him.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Your very username suggests that you're the one with the problem.....of course, you're going to try to deflect because that is the nature of a dingbat who is trying to appear smart.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2015)

Why does the right spend all their time defending criminals?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


We are on very, very different levels. Still, I'll throw you a bone. There are even more ignorant posters on this site. 

Be well.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yeah, you are one of them............  Keep your bone...you already gnawed it............


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 30, 2015)

Charges were dropped. 
George Zimmerman s assault charges dropped as victim recants - Washington Times

You can't simmer the Zimmer.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 30, 2015)

Surprise! Like no one saw this coming, I tire of this stuff. I hope Zimmerman rides off into the sunset and we hear no more of the nut.


----------



## Politico (Jan 31, 2015)

Good for him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 31, 2015)

--LOL

good for him 

--LOL


----------



## hjmick (Jan 31, 2015)

Make no mistake, Zimmerman is an absolute fool. At this point I'd have to say a moron of the highest order.

That being said, some of you people need to let it go. You pure glee at his every misstep has got to pale in comparison to your crashing disappointment every time he gets off. This can't be good for your mental health...


----------

